# My little mindless training log



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello and here goes my mindless and aimless log....

A bit about me: I am 57 years old and a regular gym goer who still keeps plugging away after serious injury in an accident has left me with a few limitations.  

My stats:

Height: 5'8
Weight: 196
BF: too damn high!

My training schedule is training every other day and sessions run 75-90 minutes while doing a 10 minute warmup calisthenics and/or riding stationary bike to get warmed up and looser so to get ready to train.

The main lifts I do are below the knee rack pulls, leg press and hack squats and bench (both db's and flat bench). Squats are out due to issues with lower back so resorted to hack squats and leg press.

Currently not on any cycle due to Covid and I still have some lingering brain fog and minor lung issues from a bout of Covid I caught a year ago.

I am open to suggestions and advice, so lets get this rolling!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 19, 2021)

In.

This is the kind of stuff I always imagined in your log:










And some more modern techniques:


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

Heheh, I knew you were gonna post that sort of thing @BigBaldBeardGuy, but not gonna lie it does crack me up!


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

I know I am gonna get some flack so I will pretty  much expect some.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Heheh, I knew you were gonna post that sort of thing @BigBaldBeardGuy, but not gonna lie it does crack me up!


That’s all the shit I’ll give you. I’ll leave your log alone. It’s good that you are doing it.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 19, 2021)

Cool man... I'll be following along. Are you going to be doing any cardio to help drive down body fat?


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s all the shit I’ll give you. I’ll leave your log alone. It’s good that you are doing it.


No worries man, if you got advice feel free to share it and I have no hard feelings at all towards you. I admit I tend to attract flak like anything....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m rooting for u u little herpie zit


----------



## Yano (Dec 19, 2021)

Right on man its about time !!! Good for you i'll be following with the rest.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 19, 2021)

Gogogogogogogogo


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> I know I am gonna get some flack so I will pretty  much expect some.


U have enuf support (plus @Send0  Seems to like you) I don't think you need to worry much. Just keep it going even if it's not getting as much attention as you'd like keep it going no matter what.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

Welp, looks like today is a goner as had a messy snowstorm last night so shoveling the car out was rough as I fell and tweaked my left knee. Wrapped it in a hot towel hopefully to quiet it. Tomorrow after work hopefully will get to the gym for upper body day.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> In.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I always imagined in your log:
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, on an off topic note. 
my ex had a shake weight that I played around with for a second. As funny as that thing looks I really don't think it's the worst thing in the world. 

For someone who doesn't go to the gym or is stuck in an office all day I can see the benefit. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Not gonna lie, on an off topic note.
> my ex had a shake weight that I played around with for a second. As funny as that thing looks I really don't think it's the worst thing in the world.
> 
> For someone who doesn't go to the gym or is stuck in an office all day I can see the benefit.
> ...


I bought a 52.5lb Bowflex adjustable db set and a set of bands to do basic workouts during the 3 month lockdown last year so even a shake weight could be of some use.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m on it. Subscribed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 19, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Not gonna lie, on an off topic note.
> my ex had a shake weight that I played around with for a second. As funny as that thing looks I really don't think it's the worst thing in the world.
> 
> For someone who doesn't go to the gym or is stuck in an office all day I can see the benefit.
> ...


I had a shake weight too lol
The commercial was funny as fuck with the woman holding it right next to her mouth haha


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> I bought a 52.5lb Bowflex adjustable db set and a set of bands to do basic workouts during the 3 month lockdown last year so even a shake weight could be of some use.


Bro those adjustable dumbbells (worthless to me) were going for nearly a grand on offer up during during lockdown.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Bro those adjustable dumbbells (worthless to me) were going for nearly a grand on offer up during during lockdown.


I bought them for $350 as the those other ones were going for $850 a set...fuck that lol.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 19, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Not gonna lie, on an off topic note.
> my ex had a shake weight that I played around with for a second. As funny as that thing looks I really don't think it's the worst thing in the world.
> 
> For someone who doesn't go to the gym or is stuck in an office all day I can see the benefit.
> ...





MindlessWork said:


> I bought a 52.5lb Bowflex adjustable db set and a set of bands to do basic workouts during the 3 month lockdown last year so even a shake weight could be of some use.





Methyl mike said:


> I had a shake weight too lol
> The commercial was funny as fuck with the woman holding it right next to her mouth haha



I’ll take a wild guess and say you guys sit down to piss too….. shake weight??? Naw. That’s some fucked up shit. Might as well be holding a giant floppy dildo.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’ll take a wild guess and say you guys sit down to piss too….. shake weight??? Naw. That’s some fucked up shit. Might as well be holding a giant floppy dildo.


With fresh batteries those shake weights are vicious you could chip a tooth in a hot second so you have to really pay attention to what you are doing


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> With fresh batteries those shake weights are vicious you could chip a tooth in a hot second so you have to really pay attention to what you are doing


That sure was a fad that took off..there was even a shake weight at the gym that someone left for others to use.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> That sure was a fad that took off..there was even a shake weight at the gym that someone left for others to use.


Yeah I'd have to wash that fucker thoroughly first


----------



## shackleford (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 20, 2021)

shackleford said:


> View attachment 16366


you beat me. That was a funny episode.  Here is cab fare, goodnight.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 21, 2021)

Alrighty guys, today went to the gym for once and done this in the short time I had:

Warmup stretch -10 mins
DB Bench - thought I'd get back to these for a bit of a change - 10x50, 10x60, 10x80. Not too bad considering my left shoulder was still not  quite 100% from an RC injury in June
Incline Press  machine - 10x50, 10x80, 8x100 each arm.
Facepulls - 10x30, 10x50, 10x60 - repeated 2x
Rope Tricep Pushdowns -  10x30, 10x50, 10x75
Pec Deck Flyes - 10x50, 10x75, 10x100
Lat Pulldown - 10x60, 10x90, 8x120
Bicep Curl  - 10x20, 10x30, 10x40. Felt the burn when holding at top for 10 sec.
Situps -20 at 15 degree angle.
Pushup - 30 wide 30 narrow.

All done.


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 21, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Bro those adjustable dumbbells (worthless to me) were going for nearly a grand on offer up during during lockdown.


I have the Select Tech set that's up to 95 lbs in my home gym but I bought them years ago for $399..I love those things. Adjust in a second and no issues. Still work as good as the day I bought them.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 21, 2021)

Daron_e said:


> I have the Select Tech set that's up to 95 lbs in my home gym but I bought them years ago for $399..I love those things. Adjust in a second and no issues. Still work as good as the day I bought them.


Heard of those, and I've thought of getting those but most places they were sold out during the lockdowns. Snagged my Bowflex off ebay for $350 plus $40 to ship.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 21, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Alrighty guys, today went to the gym for once and done this in the short time I had:
> 
> Warmup stretch -10 mins
> DB Bench - thought I'd get back to these for a bit of a change - 10x50, 10x60, 10x80. Not too bad considering my left shoulder was still not  quite 100% from an RC injury in June
> ...


Good shit Mindless
Legs tonight for yours truly
Barely 235.6 on the scale yesterday which I expected having come off everything and starving myself.
4 solid meals so far today, pinned Saturday. Weight will come up around January or so. Not running gh or slin yet.
Will start a log Wednesday.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 21, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> That sure was a fad that took off..there was even a shake weight at the gym that someone left for others to use.


Almost as good was the hula chair or whatever who remembers that one? [Youtube]


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 24, 2021)

Okay here's an update for yesterday's session:

Legs/back day:

Warmups and leg stretches - 10 min
Standing smith machine calf raises - 95, 135, 185, 225 for 10 reps each.
Leg extensions - 15, 45, 85, 120 for 10 each.
Leg curls - 55, 100, 135 for 10 each
Goodmornings - 85, 105, 135 for 10 and 185 for 4.
Rack Pulls (below the knee) 135, 225, 315 for 10 each and 375 for 5.
Hack Squat - 85, 135, 225, 275 for 10 each...failed and bailed on last rep at 275 due to cramps.
Back extensions machine - 100, 145, 205 for 10.

Done and went home as started feeling ill and went straight to bed after  just nibbling something for dinner. Feel a little better today.

Weight yesterday was 197lbs


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 25, 2021)

Ended up skipping the gym Friday as I came down with a very bad cold (not Kung Flu thankfully). Hoping to feel better enough to return by Monday.

Merry Christmas to my followers!


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 26, 2021)

Gotta say mindless seems different now. like a genuine part of the community. instead of some weird drone bird


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 26, 2021)

Today I feel somewhat better but not quite out of the woods yet. Seems this is the worst time of year for sickness to strike. 

On top of it got some heavy ass snow last night on top of all the ice.


----------



## Yano (Dec 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Gotta say mindless seems different now. like a genuine part of the community. instead of some weird drone bird


Yeah he's quickly working his way up to annoying little brother status


----------



## Cochino (Dec 26, 2021)

I would incorporate some goblet squats. They are good if you have lower back issues. Hell they are a good exercise regardless. They actually force you to use correct form and it doesn't take much weight to humble you.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 29, 2021)

Welp, I got Covid (again!) and have lost my smell and taste and feel like I was hit by a train. However I was able to work remotely still.

So looks like I'll be out of the gym for this week, but a deload was needed anyhow considering my knees and shoulders were kind of beat.


----------



## Yano (Dec 29, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Welp, I got Covid (again!) and have lost my smell and taste and feel like I was hit by a train. However I was able to work remotely still.
> 
> So looks like I'll be out of the gym for this week, but a deload was needed anyhow considering my knees and shoulders were kind of beat.


Rest up man , hope ya feel better soon


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 29, 2021)

Yano said:


> Rest up man , hope ya feel better soon


Thanks brother. So in all it was a double whammy...flu AND Covid. I been drinking tons of water and taking vitamins as my appetite shit the bed.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 29, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Thanks brother. So in all it was a double whammy...flu AND Covid. I been drinking tons of water and taking vitamins as my appetite shit the bed.


Vitamin D, Vitamin C, Vitamin E and most importantly Zinc. You should take that all winter long.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Thanks brother. So in all it was a double whammy...flu AND Covid. I been drinking tons of water and taking vitamins as my appetite shit the bed.


Which vaccine did you get? Are symptoms less severe than the first time you had Covid?
I am assuming you had not gotten the vaccine when you got COVID the first time.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Which vaccine did you get? Are symptoms less severe than the first time you had Covid?
> I am assuming you had not gotten the vaccine when you got COVID the first time.


I got the Pfizer vaccine in April/May but wasn't vaccinated the very first time I got it (late 2020) but had both shots when I caught it the 2nd time so most likely I was hit with the Omicron variant now. The first time was milder and didn't lose taste or smell but this time I lost them and had it about the same overall.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear man, hope you get well quick.


----------



## Yano (Dec 29, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Vitamin D, Vitamin C, Vitamin E and most importantly Zinc. You should take that all winter long.


An all the Who's down in Whoville claimed the Grinch's heart grew  3 sizes that day.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 5, 2022)

Today I'm finally done with my self-quarantine so going to the gym at long last. I plan to go lighter plus doing more stretching to get back into the groove after 2 weeks.

Fuck covid...would not want anyone to get this...


----------



## Cochino (Jan 6, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Today I'm finally done with my self-quarantine so going to the gym at long last. I plan to go lighter plus doing more stretching to get back into the groove after 2 weeks.
> 
> Fuck covid...would not want anyone to get this...


Two weeks seriously? I got it 4 days ago and I'm already feeling better and never missed a day of work.

So let me get this straight.  You already had Covid and then took the vaccine and now caught it again and down for two weeks?
Sorry man something doesn't add up here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 6, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Two weeks seriously? I got it 4 days ago and I'm already feeling better and never missed a day of work.
> 
> So let me get this straight.  You already had Covid and then took the vaccine and now caught it again and down for two weeks?
> Sorry man something doesn't add up here.


Mindless is a rule follower. So when CNN reports CDC guidelines, he dutifully follows them. 

I’m assuming “2 weeks” includes his quarantine time to ensure he doesn’t make anyone else sick from this tragic disease. 

There also seems to be “survivor” phenomenon among many. Posting that you got the virus, suffered through it, and made it out to “fight again” gives a sense of accomplishment in an otherwise dull life.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 6, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Two weeks seriously? I got it 4 days ago and I'm already feeling better and never missed a day of work.
> 
> So let me get this straight.  You already had Covid and then took the vaccine and now caught it again and down for two weeks?
> Sorry man something doesn't add up here.


I got it first time in fall of 2020, then got the 2 shots of Pfizer in April/May last year. Somehow got exposed just before xmas,  and had all the symptoms typical of Covid but had a milder illness so the worst was over in 5 days. Self quarantined at home for 10 days before I went tonight to the gym. Not sure what strain of the virus I had as was unable to get a test anywhere but suspect the Omicron one.


----------



## Cochino (Jan 6, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I got it first time in fall of 2020, then got the 2 shots of Pfizer in April/May last year. Somehow got exposed just before xmas,  and had all the symptoms typical of Covid but had a milder illness so the worst was over in 5 days. Self quarantined at home for 10 days before I went tonight to the gym. Not sure what strain of the virus I had as was unable to get a test anywhere but suspect the Omicron one.


Puzzled as to why you would get the shot *after* you had already contacted the virus. Okay 10 days of quarantine and not sick.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 6, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Puzzled as to why you would get the shot *after* you had already contacted the virus. Okay 10 days of quarantine and not sick.


Better to be safe than sorry as from what I have read, natural immunity would not last and considering the delta strain that came through at the beginning of summer. Besides I got the jabs 6 months after my first infection.


----------



## Cochino (Jan 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Mindless is a rule follower. So when CNN reports CDC guidelines, he dutifully follows them.
> 
> I’m assuming “2 weeks” includes his quarantine time to ensure he doesn’t make anyone else sick from this tragic disease.
> 
> There also seems to be “survivor” phenomenon among many. Posting that you got the virus, suffered through it, and made it out to “fight again” gives a sense of accomplishment in an otherwise dull life.


But science. Don't we gotta follow  the science


----------



## Cochino (Jan 6, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Better to be safe than sorry as from what I have read, natural immunity would not last and considering the delta strain that came through at the beginning of summer. Besides I got the jabs 6 months after my first infection.


Well in your case neither one worked. I take it you will keep getting boosters as well. Because science right?


----------



## TODAY (Jan 6, 2022)

There are already 1,000 threads here devoted to COVID/vaccine talk.

Can you fucking knuckleheads just let Mindless have his log and take take your COVID proselytizing elsewhere


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 6, 2022)

you can have your log back. Point taken @TODAY

You got me with “proselytizing”. I don’t know wtf that means so I’m scared. 🤣


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 6, 2022)

At any rate, got in a workout for today. Basically did mostly stretching and cardio, which was rough but got through it. Most likely Friday will get to ease back into the weight training again.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 6, 2022)

No offense taken, anyhow.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 11, 2022)

For today:

Stretches and light calisthenics
Situps/Pushups 25 each
Jump Rope - 75 
Smith machine standing calf raises 85/135/185x10
Leg extensions - 15/45/85/115x10
Leg Curls - 55/95/135x10
Goodmornings - bar/85/135x10
Leg Press 225/315/405/495x10
Rowing Machine - 20 min.
Done.

Kicked my ass even though I am not 100% yet after getting over Covid


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 11, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> For today:
> 
> Stretches and light calisthenics
> Situps/Pushups 25 each
> ...


Hey bud, I’m actually trying to help you here. Switch your order of lifts up. Leg press looks like it would be your main movement today so you want to do that before things like calf raises and leg extensions - those are called accessory movements and since they work smaller muscle groups they get done secondary. Your results will be better over time.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hey bud, I’m actually trying to help you here. Switch your order of lifts up. Leg press looks like it would be your main movement today so you want to do that before things like calf raises and leg extensions - those are called accessory movements and since they work smaller muscle groups they get done secondary. Your results will be better over time.


Thansk for the suggestion, just kind of half-assed things today as not quiite 100% yet but soon should be back on an even keel. Appreciate th feedback.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 11, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Thansk for the suggestion, just kind of half-assed things today as not quiite 100% yet but soon should be back on an even keel. Appreciate th feedback.


I kinda figured you’d want to get in and do a few quick things just to get back into it. 

Do you follow a program or do a split?


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I kinda figured you’d want to get in and do a few quick things just to get back into it.
> 
> Do you follow a program or do a split?


I don't really follow a structure except I work out every other day one day doing upper and the next one doing lower/back.

But yes I should set up a structure in the limited time I have considering I work from home and sometimes on call after hours.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

Buuuuuuump

C’mon….

We know you don’t train but you could at least do make believe. 🙄

Jump rope or some shit.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 29, 2022)

Sorry about it guys haven't gotten around to updating this thing. Took some time to go on a vacation so hadn't really gone to a gym except taking walks, some hikes  and swimming in a hotel pool. Spent the past week visiting family all over New England.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 29, 2022)

did you get a pump in ct?


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2022)

Do some biceps in Beantown?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 29, 2022)

Need some fucking pictures goddamn it. What the hell am I supposed to fap to?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Sorry about it guys haven't gotten around to updating this thing. Took some time to go on a vacation so hadn't really gone to a gym except taking walks, some hikes  and swimming in a hotel pool. Spent the past week visiting family all over New England.


Covid… then vacation…. Then visiting family…. Excuses excuses.


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 30, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Sorry about it guys haven't gotten around to updating this thing. Took some time to go on a vacation so hadn't really gone to a gym except taking walks, some hikes  and swimming in a hotel pool. Spent the past week visiting family all over New England.


So BBBG was RIGHT


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 30, 2022)

First Valdosta was a disappointment and now this...ugh


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 30, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> First Valdosta was a disappointment and now this...ugh


Sorry if I can't please anyone, but don't worry I won't hold that against you or anyone.


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 30, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Sorry if I can't please anyone, but don't worry I won't hold that against you or anyone.


We want you, as a member of this community, to be the best you that there can be. I think you mistake what seems like harsh criticism from BBBG myself and others as blatant attacks because we dont like you. The people that we truly do not like you never hear about or remember because we shun the fuck of them and they go away. If you are here we like you simple as that. So take our words and see them as little motivators to be the best you there can be because that is our intention. 

Sources are another matter entirely. I dont go there anymore it's not my forte, BBBG regulates those guys and fwiw whatever is said to them is to either make them better or get rid of them for the most part. You are not a source (that I know of) so food for thought.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 30, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> We want you


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 30, 2022)

Lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 30, 2022)

Well… I just want to clear that up and say:

“I really don’t like you Mindless”

Are we clear???

There was a time when I thought you were ok but as I got to know you on the forums, I realize you’re a poseur. You pretend to fit in. 

Your log speaks for itself. You aren’t one of us. I don’t care if you’re on the spectrum or you have some other disability. That kind of thing doesn’t bother me in real life and guys can still be cool when they are passionate about something, no matter what differences they have. I’m not going to treat you nice just because you’re autistic though, especially if you are playing make believe. 

It makes me wonder WHY you are here (and on so many other forums). It’s not for training advice - this log shows you don’t train or even know how to train. It’s not for steroid advice - you haven’t run a cycle in 3-4 years and you’ve only run 3 cycles ever. It’s not diet advice - you’re a chunkster. 

You’re on the forums to either collect info or to be a creepy weird fuck. I believe it’s the former. I also agree that the many photos of you that are circulating the forums are NOT you. You’re trying to fool everyone. I don’t trust you at all and I can’t believe other smart dudes don’t help run you off.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 30, 2022)

People get busy, it's understandable.

Get back into the gym when you can. Look forward to seeing your updates man.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 1, 2022)

Okay all bs aside for today as had little time due to some bs at work sooo...

warmup stretch

30 minutes on stairmaster -  first 20 min at 86 steps/min then last 10 at 60-66. At the end felt drained yet feeling better. About 400 cals burned.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay all bs aside for today as had little time due to some bs at work sooo...
> 
> warmup stretch
> 
> 30 minutes on stairmaster -  first 20 min at 86 steps/min then last 10 at 60-66. At the end felt drained yet feeling better. About 400 cals burned.


86 steps per minute? Wow. 

Only a couple weeks after you had Covid. Full recovery. That’s remarkable.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 86 steps per minute? Wow.
> 
> Only a couple weeks after you had Covid. Full recovery. That’s remarkable.


My first time going that fast.

Actually had caught Covid over xmas so not bad for a month since infection.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 1, 2022)

pumpucouchi said:


> Pretty spot-on except for the last part. MindlessWork has been a blight to the entire online Fitness movement for the last 10 years. Guys want him gone from numerous forums but he lingers on like the pariah he is.
> 
> He got banned for e-stalking several teens on teen misc, and he writes good reviews for different products so he can get free samples. These are not actions of a good person, we are personally working on getting him off our site through relentless abuse.
> 
> The fewer forums he's on, the better.


I shall play devil's advocate.
If you're going to make such claims then provide some proof.
We've had an influx of new members of which some have come from the same forums that either like or dislike each other and your bullshit is bleeding into this forum

Either get along and play nice or provide why said person is what you claim or drop your shit and move on
New forum. New rules, new people. Keep your drama.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> My first time going that fast.
> 
> Actually had caught Covid over xmas so not bad for a month since infection.


Not bad at all. Old guy a month after getting Covid “bad” enough where you were laid up and didn’t go to the gym. January 10 you got back into the gym, half-assed it in order to get back into the swing of things. And then you disappear on vacation with no real structured workout. 

And tonight is leg day. Can’t wait to read all about your make believe workout.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I shall play devil's advocate.
> If you're going to make such claims then provide some proof.
> We've had an influx of new members of which some have come from the same forums that either like or dislike each other and your bullshit is bleeding into this forum
> 
> ...


Proof?

How long has Mindless been on the forums? 10+ years, right? 

Have you met anyone at the gym that hasn’t made ANY progress in over 10 years? He literally looks the same year after year after year. 

The guy is not into this. Which naturally begs the question of why invest so much time into the forums. 

And the photos are obviously of somebody else. It’s ALL contrived.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 2, 2022)

So no updates


----------



## TODAY (Feb 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Proof?
> 
> How long has Mindless been on the forums? 10+ years, right?
> 
> ...


I think Paps was referring to allegations of indecent behavior towards minors.

I don't see why anybody would care/need proof of his shitty physique.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

pumpucouchi said:


> Pretty spot-on except for the last part. MindlessWork has been a blight to the entire online Fitness movement for the last 10 years. Guys want him gone from numerous forums but he lingers on like the pariah he is.
> 
> He got banned for e-stalking several teens on teen misc, and he writes good reviews for different products so he can get free samples. These are not actions of a good person, we are personally working on getting him off our site through relentless abuse.
> 
> The fewer forums he's on, the better.


You just joined the forum, and this is your very first post? You are off to a horrible start. Gossip and heresay are for old ladies and little bitches. I don't mind telling you that this is an extremely quick way to get put onto my shit list.

I've heard all the heresay about mindlessworks, and none of it to date has had any substance or merit to the claims.

Unless you have proof, as in hard evidence.. I humbly ask that you stop the bullshittery immediately, or go back to wherever you came from.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

pumpucouchi said:


> I chased him off this forum as well? Another achievement unlocked.


If this is your attitude you will not do well here. Go to the introduction forum and read the rules, emphasis on rule number 1.

The only reason I didn't immediately ban you is because you are new.

If you continue this, then I will ban you regardless if you've familiarized your self with our rules or not.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I think Paps was referring to allegations of indecent behavior towards minors.
> 
> I don't see why anybody would care/need proof of his shitty physique.


I just mean for a guy that spends sooooo much time on so many forums you would expect him to either L👀K the part or be some sort of Broderick Chavez Evil Genius know it all about steroids. 

Instead he’s as average as average can be but has 20,000+ posts of mundane drivel on other forums. 

It’s fucked up and weird.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

pumpucouchi said:


> He'd post on teen misc as a 40+ year old. Then there's these sort of posts.
> 
> Now what kind of self-respecting 40+ year old would talk to a bunch of teens that way? When I confronted him about it, he initially claimed that his account had been hacked and someone changed his posts.
> 
> ...


I warned you to stop going on about this. Enjoy your vacation. Familiarize yourself with our rules in the mean time.

This isn't Meso, we don't tolerate ass hattery here.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

pumpucouchi said:


> I'm not really planning on being a regular here anyway, so it's really your call.


Good to know.. so your only reason for coming here was to shit post.

Sad that you have nothing better to do with your life.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If this is your attitude you will not do well here. Go to the introduction forum and read the rules, emphasis on rule number 1.
> 
> The only reason I didn't immediately ban you is because you are new.
> 
> If you continue this, then I will ban you regardless if you've familiarized your self with our rules or not.


Mindless does it to himself. He earned the reputation that he carries. Everyone that’s been around for a long time knows that. 

It’s unfortunate that the political correct culture advanced during this time and now everyone is taught to be “nice” online. Mindless capitalizes on that and tosses the victim card out every chance he gets. 

Mindless gets protected by people while he holds onto their turned out pocket.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I warned you to stop going on about this. Enjoy your vacation. Familiarize yourself with our rules in the mean time.
> 
> This isn't Meso, we don't tolerate ass hattery here.


He didn’t come over from MESO


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2022)

mindless is the old guy in the dirty rusty van driving around town offering kids candy to step inside


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Mindless does it to himself. He earned the reputation that he carries. Everyone that’s been around for a long time knows that.
> 
> It’s unfortunate that the political correct culture advanced during this time and now everyone is taught to be “nice” online. Mindless capitalizes on that and tosses the victim card out every chance he gets.
> 
> Mindless gets protected by people while he holds onto their turned out pocket.


It's not about being nice.

If someone called you a pedophile with no evidence I'd do the same thing. If someone did it to someone I hated, I'd do the same thing.

This isn't about being PC in the slightest. It's about attacking another member by dragging their name through the mud with absolutely zero evidence to support the claim.

He didn't play a victim here; hell, he hasn't even had an opportunity to respond. I've also never seen him ever try to play a victim on this particular forum.

If you notice I don't get on your or anyone else's ass anymore about the regular shit you give MW. But stuff like what pumpucouchi said/did will not be tolerated.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He didn’t come over from MESO


Wherever he came from, he can go back there for all I care.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2022)

it would be funny if mindless is a high end fbi agent taking notes all these years..Hes gonna take down all the boards


----------



## Cochino (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It's not about being nice.
> 
> If someone called you a pedophile with no evidence I'd do the same thing. If someone did it to someone I hated, I'd do the same thing.
> 
> ...


If I know Mindless, he's watching this thread and has had an opportunity to respond.  For the record, I don't give him shit, but the shit he does receive is  mostly warranted.  
I'm not talking about the pedo stuff.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> it would be funny if mindless is a high end fbi agent taking notes all these years..Hes gonna take down all the boards


you joke. but youre not the first to bring that up.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you joke. but youre not the first to bring that up.


I've heard it.. if he's LEO then he's doing a pretty bad job of getting into the inner circle 🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I've heard it.. if he's LEO then he's doing a pretty bad job of getting into the inner circle 🤣


LOL @ getting into the inner circle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2022)

mindless is no joe pistone thats for sure..Unless hes going the reverse psychology route


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2022)

mindless what do you have to say about the kiddy fiddler accusations?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2022)

mindless are you a fbi agent?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> mindless are you a fbi agent?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> mindless what do you have to say about the kiddy fiddler accusations?


----------



## Cochino (Feb 3, 2022)

RIP Mindless. We're gonna miss your wisdom and wit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## TomJ (Feb 3, 2022)

I don't think I participated in this thread yet, in fact I don't think I've even opened this thread. I knew MW reputation before and had no interest in his training log or whatever this was. 

But God damn this is a spicy, ruthless thread. 
I've been missing out.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cochino (Feb 3, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> mindless are you a fbi agent?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

Is this @mindless training log or his roasting log.  That sh!t might work elsewhere, but I want to read his log, not a bunch of teenage HS girls creating a popularity contest.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Is this @mindless training log or his roasting log.  That sh!t might work elsewhere, but I want to read his log, not a bunch of teenage HS girls creating a popularity contest.


Well he's done about 8-12 sets since he started this thread.  Something like 3 sets of calf raises, leg extensions  and finished it off with some leg presses.
Seriously this is anything but a training log *CREATED BY THE OP*.


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 3, 2022)

This thread has been disappointing to see with recent posts. This forum should be a place for members to gather together and support, not try and run one off. Mindless hasn't done anything worthy of the criticism he's getting. Who cares if he hasn't updated his log, it's his log.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 3, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> *This thread has been disappointing to see with recent posts* This forum should be a place for members to gather together and support, not try and run one off. Mindless hasn't done anything worthy of the criticism he's getting. Who cares if he hasn't updated his log, it's his log.


Maybe because you've only read  the recent posts. Mindless created this thread over two months ago and has posted two maybe three workouts. He got some positive advice and atta boys in the beginning and then disappeared.  
You don't think with this and his past it isn't "worthy of criticism '?


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 3, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Maybe because you've only read  the recent posts. Mindless created this thread over two months ago and has posted two maybe three workouts. He got some positive advice and atta boys in the beginning and then disappeared.
> You don't think with this and his past it isn't "worthy of criticism '?


I have watched it from about the beginning. And I have seen some try and encourage him through out, yes.

But in last few days, it's gone some to why he's even here and then his questionable past history on other forums that has followed him for years. All this in his own training log. 

I don't recall any other members on here getting the same treatment in their log. I'd just hate to see mindless abandon the site over things said here as I'm of the mindset that these type of forums are places to help and encourage each other.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I have watched it from about the beginning. And I have seen some try and encourage him through out, yes.
> 
> But in last few days, it's gone some to why he's even here and then his questionable past history on other forums that has followed him for years. All this in his own training log.
> 
> I don't recall any other members on here getting the same treatment in their log. I'd just hate to see mindless abandon the site over things said here as I'm of the mindset that these type of forums are places to help and encourage each other.


Another member and myself encouraged Mindless to start a log. 

Why did I encourage him? I wanted to see him do well. I wanted to see him demonstrate that he knows what he’s doing and see him actually make progress. 

He failed. 

His training entries here, I think there are two of them, show he has no clue what he’s doing. Worse, he has no desire to learn. 

If ANY other member did the same thing in their log, guys would be calling that member out. Simple. We all offer free advice. There’s nothing for Mindless here. He’s all pretend. A fraud. He’s been involved in the forums for 10+ years, has over 20,000 posts on MESO and a few thousand more on other forums. ALL of those posts are empty. 

Do we encourage trolls? No. So I ask you and anyone else that feels the need to defend him, what is so special about Mindless? He detracts from this forum and every other forum he posts to. Look at his post history and compare it to that of a trolls. There is no difference. I wonder how many good members over the years have left simply because Mindless funks up the threads with his inane stupid comments. 

Mindless isn’t one of us. He doesn’t train. He hasn’t run a cycle in 3-4 years. And he hasn’t offered any useable advice throughout 10s of 1,000s of forum posts. I honestly don’t know why people defend him.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

You guys are missing the point. Maybe @MindlessWork is just being mindless has forgotten he has a log. If he has forgotten fill out his log 🪵 is because we failed to remind him to do so. You have to remember, he is mindless, kinda the male version of a blond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Another member and myself encouraged Mindless to start a log.
> 
> Why did I encourage him? I wanted to see him do well. I wanted to see him demonstrate that he knows what he’s doing and see him actually make progress.
> 
> ...


Not sure I agree with good members leaving forums simply from his posting. Does he say common sense things and repeat what others already said, Definitely. Does he offer much or Any actual help to members,  not that I recall in a while or ever. 

I'll take your word he doesn't train or ran a cycle recently, but who decides what the stipulations are to be a member? For all we know, members across multiple forums could be using someone else's pics and training and fooling us all. 

And it's not specifically Mindless I'm defending, I'd feel the same for any member in his position. Years ago, he couldn't post anything on meso without getting blasted by a few members. I'd just like to see people back off a little, that's all.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Not sure I agree with good members leaving forums simply from his posting. Does he say common sense things and repeat what others already said, Definitely. Does he offer much or Any actual help to members,  not that I recall in a while or ever.
> 
> I'll take your word he doesn't train or ran a cycle recently, but who decides what the stipulations are to be a member? For all we know, members across multiple forums could be using someone else's pics and training and fooling us all.
> 
> And it's not specifically Mindless I'm defending, I'd feel the same for any member in his position. Years ago, he couldn't post anything on meso without getting blasted by a few members. I'd just like to see people back off a little, that's all.


Ok. Sooooooo Mindless isn’t a “troll” but he doesn’t contribute fuck all to this forum or any other forum and it’s worth having him around. 

WTF? 

He sounds like a troll to me. 

Does it have more to do with him being retarded or autistic and you feel bad for him?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Not sure I agree with good members leaving forums simply from his posting. Does he say common sense things and repeat what others already said, Definitely. Does he offer much or Any actual help to members,  not that I recall in a while or ever.
> 
> I'll take your word he doesn't train or ran a cycle recently, but who decides what the stipulations are to be a member? For all we know, members across multiple forums could be using someone else's pics and training and fooling us all.
> 
> And it's not specifically Mindless I'm defending, I'd feel the same for any member in his position. Years ago, he couldn't post anything on meso without getting blasted by a few members. I'd just like to see people back off a little, that's all.


Logical and well said.  We need to be grown men and quit being cliquish.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Sooooooo Mindless isn’t a “troll” but he doesn’t contribute fuck all to this forum or any other forum and it’s worth having him around.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


if there is someone that i think it trolling, i don't spend any time on.  Don't spend so much time railing this guy and things might get better.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

Got it. You guys want to defend Mindless. You realize that only emboldens him to post more because the idiot thinks you like him now. I hope you enjoy that. 

I fucking hate @MindlessWork and I’ll be a grown man and tell him that. 

I also drew my line so I’ll see you guys around. 

C’mon and say goodbye Chromie….




Goodbye Chromie


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

His thread has an unsubscribe option, if you haven't already unsubscribed.  I do that when i find the posts no longer worthy of view, such as Nissan's 1000 page Dating log.  Lately, it just been personal logs and pool side thread that I sub to.



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Got it. You guys want to defend Mindless. You realize that only emboldens him to post more because the idiot thinks you like him now.


----------



## Yano (Feb 3, 2022)

I got no dog in this fight , don't know the guy from jump. I was one of the folks that prodded him to start this log , I've been quietly rooting for him to do some awesome shit and start to prove himself , so far I got nothing to clap about, he seems to just runs around with a kick me sign on his back that he placed there himself by his lack of commitment or his actions outside of lifting , then again who the fuck am I to judge any one maybe he is just a scatter brain autist.
      I can say this it doesn't take a lot of sleuthing skills to search his name and realize his last activity was last night while all this was going on in his log ... no reaction , no response in almost 2 pages ,,, we all get notices when our threads get hits right ? ...soooo that is curious to me that he doesn't speak up to at least tell folks off.
      I don't dislike the guy , hell I don't know him at all I have to know some one to truly not like them, for me hate takes a massive amount of energy I don't like to do it half-ass. An this is just one ol man's stoned rambling observation. I had moved him up in my mind a bit when I saw him start this log and show he does work out and lift. Truly wish he kept it up.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> I got no dog in this fight , don't know the guy from jump. I was one of the folks that prodded him to start this log , I've been quietly rooting for him to do some awesome shit and start to prove himself , so far I got nothing to clap about, he seems to just runs around with a kick me sign on his back that he placed there himself by his lack of commitment or his actions outside of lifting , then again who the fuck am I to judge any one maybe he is just a scatter brain autist.
> I can say this it doesn't take a lot of sleuthing skills to search his name and realize his last activity was last night while all this was going on in his log ... no reaction , no response in almost 2 pages ,,, we all get notices when our threads get hits right ? ...soooo that is curious to me that he doesn't speak up to at least tell folks off.
> I don't dislike the guy , hell I don't know him at all I have to know some one to truly not like them, for me hate takes a massive amount of energy I don't like to do it half-ass. An this is just one ol man's stoned rambling observation. I had moved him up in my mind a bit when I saw him start this log and show he does work out and lift. Truly wish he kept it up.


I agree, but not all of us are committed to this lifestyle.  Some people have families, and with that comes other priorities, while others might not be in the position to commit themselves to this life.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I agree, but not all of us are committed to this lifestyle.  Some people have families, and with that comes other priorities, while others might not be in the position to commit themselves to this life.


Then don't start a training log and abandon it. @Yano Is right. Mindless has been on the forum but doesn't respond. 
Shit he's a member on several more and active. 
I guarantee you I don't have the time that he does, but if I thought it was necessary to post a training log, I would put 100% into it. This guy invests nothing. Go ahead and keep defending him lol.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 4, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Then don't start a training log and abandon it. @Yano Is right. Mindless has been on the forum but doesn't respond.
> Shit he's a member on several more and active.
> I guarantee you I don't have the time that he does, but if I thought it was necessary to post a training log, I would put 100% into it. This guy invests nothing. Go ahead and keep defending him lol.


Go look at this subforums history. Countless abandoned logs. Go look at the post archives; hundreds of idiots over the years. None of them gets the amount of crap you guys give MW.

It's not so much defending him. As opposed to being against unnecessarily aggressive towards him.

He could be a fat slub in his mom's basement, and just like being on bodybuilder forums, and I wouldn't care any particular way about it.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Go look at this subforums history. Countless abandoned logs. Go look at the post archives; hundreds of idiots over the years. None of them gets the amount of crap you guys give MW.
> 
> It's not so much defending him. As opposed to being against unnecessarily aggressive towards him.
> 
> He could be a fat slub in his mom's basement, and just like being on bodybuilder forums, and I wouldn't care any particular way about it.


Okay fine.  You want a successful sub-forum? Nothing like a training sub-forum with countless threads abandoned.  Do you think that will attract newbies and the advanced? Hardly,  they will move on.
If someone is dedicated enough, I don't care if they can only do bodyweight,  pink dumbells, paraplegic etc, its the effort and if anyone were to give them shit, I would be the first one in line to defend them. Shit like Mindless does needs to be called out . If this is the case I'm with @BigBaldBeardGuy . Adios muchachos.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 4, 2022)

Y'all sure put a whole lot of effort into justifying your bullying.

I'm not above tormenting shitheads on the internet for sport, but at least be honest with yourself about what you're doing.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 4, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Okay fine.  You want a successful sub-forum? Nothing like a training sub-forum with countless threads abandoned.  Do you think that will attract newbies and the advanced? Hardly,  they will move on.
> If someone is dedicated enough, I don't care if they can only do bodyweight,  pink dumbells, paraplegic etc, its the effort and if anyone were to give them shit, I would be the first one in line to defend them. Shit like Mindless does needs to be called out . If this is the case I'm with @BigBaldBeardGuy . Adios muchachos.


You read more into my post than what was actually there.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 4, 2022)

You all are missing one important point... Chatbot's don't have feelings.


----------



## getpumped (Feb 4, 2022)

FUCK YOU MINDLESSWORK aka CT Pump.l you stupid pedo


----------



## getpumped (Feb 4, 2022)

this stupid pedo has been on every bodybuilding forum in the last 20 years yet knows NOTHING about steroids or training. hes a fucking pest. can we ban him?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It's not so much defending him. As opposed to being against unnecessarily aggressive towards him.


I'm with Sendo on this one.  I don't give a fly rat's ass about MW either but it's unbalanced effort to ban someone because they don't quite fit in.  Regardless of what anyone thinks about him, other people don't like to be told who to be against or for, especially if the intention is not well meant


----------



## getpumped (Feb 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I'm with Sendo on this one.  I don't give a fly rat's ass about MW either but it's unbalanced effort to ban someone because they don't quite fit in.  Regardless of what anyone thinks about him, other people don't like to be told who to be against or for, especially if the intention is not well meant


he has spent 20 years on EVERY bodybuilding form and knows nothing about steroids or training and all he does is be a PEDO (the reason he was banned on bodybuilding com)


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 4, 2022)

getpumped said:


> he has spent 20 years on EVERY bodybuilding form and knows nothing about steroids or training and all he does is be a PEDO (the reason he was banned on bodybuilding com)



so he was hooking up with young guys from the bodybuilding forums?


----------



## getpumped (Feb 4, 2022)

he was banned for stalking a 15 year old


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> so he was hooking up with young guys from the bodybuilding forums?


he was grooming and sodomizing  them


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2022)

very ugly guy


----------



## getpumped (Feb 4, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> very ugly guy


it really annoys me how he has been on EVERY bodybuilding forum in the last 20 years yet he knows NOTHING about steroids or training or even dieting.

now all he does is talk about covid like a stupid NPC bot


----------



## mugzy (Feb 4, 2022)

Please stop bringing your bullshit, trolling drama here to UG. I could care less about taking up for mindless, I understand hes a parrot however keep your troll bullshit at your own forum.

If you plan to participate here on UG great however if your only objective is to troll then leave or be banned.


----------



## getpumped (Feb 4, 2022)

mugzy said:


> Please stop bringing your bullshit, trolling drama here to UG. I could careless about taking up for mindless however keep your troll bullshit at your own forum.
> 
> If you plan to participate here on UG great however if your only objective is to troll the leave or be banned.


i joined here as i wish to participate. i was just surprised that that pedo posts on here also so i just had to call him out.

definetly not a troll, and have a lot of info to share as im a pharmacist. looking forward to getting to know people here but i do hope the pedo stops posting or gets banned


----------



## mugzy (Feb 4, 2022)

getpumped said:


> i joined here as i wish to participate. i was just surprised that that pedo posts on here also so i just had to call him out.
> 
> definetly not a troll, and have a lot of info to share as im a pharmacist. looking forward to getting to know people here but i do hope the pedo stops posting or gets banned


It’s not my job to look into a members background nor do I care frankly. I don‘t have time to be running background checks. I work a full time job and I run a forum. What the members do outside of UG is not my business. My business is what happens in the 30 minutes an average forum user does here a day and that is the limit.

Read the forum title and forum topics. Clearly there are many felons and illegal steroid users participating on this and many others forums.

With respect to MW he has this same effect on every forum he participates on which is many and for many years. He is like the kid that stands behind the big guy in a fight and every time to big guy says something MW is standing behind him saying “yeah!” He doesn’t have his own opinion and this tends to upset veteran forum members over time.

Nonethless as a forum owner my only interest in a user is they create content.

I have seen many incoming links forum “misc forum” to here where clearly it’s being discussed of trolling MW. Please do not bring it here. This group is a veteran group with a much higher average age than that forum. I don’t want people leaving because children are creating drama.


----------



## getpumped (Feb 4, 2022)

mugzy said:


> It’s not my job to look into a members background nor do I care frankly. I don‘t have time to be running background checks. I work a full time job and I run a forum. What the members do outside of UG is not my business. My business is what happens in the 30 minutes an average forum user does here a day and that is the limit.
> 
> Read the forum title and forum topics. Clearly there are many felons and illegal steroid users participating on this and many others forums.
> 
> ...


noted. i was just shocked to see him on here, but then again i shouldnt be surprised over the last 20 years hes been on every steroid/bodybuilding forum, yet he seems to know absolutely nothing about steroids, training or nutrition. i always wondered is he law enforcement or something. he offers nothing other than bot like opinionless posts and its just annoying to have to deal with that on a new forum.

i will try to keep the drama away, but this is mindlesswork who we are dealing with, he seems to bring drama everywhere he goes.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 4, 2022)

mugzy said:


> Nonethless as a forum owner my only interest in a user is they create content.


Can you post a link to any worthwhile content that @MindlessWork has created here in the UGBB??

This is my biggest problem with him. He contributes nothing to any forum. He's a TROLL.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Can you post a link to any worthwhile content that @MindlessWork has created here in the UGBB??
> 
> This is my biggest problem with him. He contributes nothing to any forum. He's a TROLL.


Haha most likely I cannot BBG. You have earned the right to speak your opinion. The previous poster was simply here to troll and then post about his trolling on another forum. Just childish activity.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 4, 2022)

mugzy said:


> Haha most likely I cannot BBG. You have earned the right to speak your opinion. The previous poster was simply here to troll and then post about his trolling on another forum. Just childish activity.


I guess that's my point. How is the shit and drivel that @MindlessWork posts any different than what @getpumped was posting? Other than that @MindlessWork is a total moron and as a result a lot of guys feel sorry for his lame ass.

This forum would be far better without his stupid "LOL, good point!" or "Time for more coffee then man!" or "Better check your estrogen, LMAO." - those being some of his preferred contributions.

Give him his own private thread that he can post to and spare the rest of us from having to scroll past his retarded non-sequitur interruptions all the time.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I guess that's my point. How is the shit and drivel that @MindlessWork posts any different than what @getpumped was posting? Other than that @MindlessWork is a total moron and as a result a lot of guys feel sorry for his lame ass.
> 
> This forum would be far better without his stupid "LOL, good point!" or "Time for more coffee then man!" or "Better check your estrogen, LMAO." - those being some of his preferred contributions.
> 
> Give him his own private thread that he can post to and spare the rest of us from having to scroll past his retarded non-sequitur interruptions all the time.


Where I see it’s different is the two previous posters came over here with bad intentions to troll UG.


----------



## B Ware (Feb 5, 2022)

Well, this was interesting and not expected. Started off like, oh cool a log but then oh boy was there a plot twist


----------



## Send0 (Feb 5, 2022)

B Ware said:


> Well, this was interesting and not expected. Started off like, oh cool a log but then oh boy was there a plot twist


Personally I'm not one to believe everything I read; case in point, a couple of the pics posted are photoshopped.... the one with a cuties poster and doll on the couch is an obvious one.

I also don't buy that one individual who abandons his log is harmful to the forum or is going to push new users away. I would think stuff like what's going on here would be a bigger turn off.

All I see is mostly a bunch of drama over nothing.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 5, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Personally I'm not one to believe everything I read; case in point, a couple of the pics posted are photoshopped.... the one with a cuties poster and doll on the couch is an obvious one.
> 
> I also don't buy that one individual who abandons his log is harmful to the forum or is going to push new users away. I would think stuff like what's going on here would be a bigger turn off.
> 
> All I see is mostly a bunch of drama over nothing.


Imagine if every person posted the same useless shit that @MindlessWork posts. 

I’m not even talking about the pedo rumors. Just the stupid comments that the moron makes. 

I’m hopeful that it’s all a moot point since the dummy hasn’t posted here recently. He’ll crawl out from whatever hole he’s currently hiding in though and continue his bullshit posting. “LMAO, you all need to get laid, as it has been too intense in here recently.”


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 5, 2022)

I don't have any beef with Mindless and he doesn't annoy me like he appears to annoy many others but I gotta say there must be something in him that likes this negative feedback that he gets.

If it were me, I would have switched to a different handle long ago OR I would be twice as mean to anyone insulting me.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't have any beef with Mindless and he doesn't annoy me like he appears to annoy many others but I gotta say there must be something in him that likes this negative feedback that he gets.
> 
> If it were me, I would have switched to a different handle long ago OR I would be twice as mean to anyone insulting me.



It might be due to the attention it receives, whether positive or negative. He most likely thrives on it but that is circumstantial. I have no beef  with him either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't have any beef with Mindless and he doesn't annoy me like he appears to annoy many others but I gotta say there must be something in him that likes this negative feedback that he gets.
> 
> If it were me, I would have switched to a different handle long ago OR I would be twice as mean to anyone insulting me.


He has separate handles. He was using one here for a while until the mass exodus of guys from MESO. That’s when he abandoned his alt-handle and resumed posting with the @MindlessWork handle again.

Btw. He’s not hard to spot under alt-handles either. Same stupid comments.

He either enjoys the bad attention like a child calling out in class or he likes getting away with his reputation like a criminal returning to the scene of his crimes.

Edit: Or of course he’s a straight up Troll like I’ve been pointing out. There’s no difference between his useless inane posts and any other asshole troll posting. Yet we call for trolls to be banned and “protect” @MindlessWork because he’s got people convinced that he’s a half-tard.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 5, 2022)

8 pages and two training sessions.  Mindless is an animal.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 5, 2022)

He's by far one of the last annoying people that others call a troll around here. Y'all should just put him on ignore and move on.


----------



## getpumped (Feb 6, 2022)

i have posted more steroid/medical advice (all correct) in the last few days than mindless has since 2015 or whenever he joined here.

i just hope he doesnt encourge others to do dangerous things like he has on other forums. he encouraged a teenage bodybuilder to use tren and a bunch of other drugs and the guy ended up being unable to get his GF pregnant over the last 4 or 5 years


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

getpumped said:


> well looks like PEDOPUMP wont be posting here anymore, im so glad


One day ban for violating rule #1. You don't get to keep pretending you're a hero.


----------



## CJ (Feb 6, 2022)

getpumped said:


> well looks like *edited out* wont be posting here anymore, im so glad


You've been asked repeatedly to stop this bullshit. 

1 day ban.


----------



## CJ (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> One day ban for violating rule #1. You don't get to keep pretending you're a hero.


You got him first.  😡


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> You got him first.  😡


Sometimes I get lucky and beat you to the punch 😂


----------



## shackleford (Feb 6, 2022)

getpumped said:


> well looks like *edited out* wont be posting here anymore, im so glad.
> 
> i can finallly change my avitar


you claim to have an attractive woman at home but the only thing you can think about is mindless. sorry you let the guy get inside your head, you must live a tortured life.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you claim to have an attractive woman at home but the only thing you can think about is mindless. sorry you let the guy get inside your head, you must live a tortured life.



To the point that he followed him only to chase him out.  I barely have the time to make my logs and maybe jump on the chat, and challenging to follow on crapatalk, but I didn't realize there are people that devote their time to this.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> To the point that he followed him only to chase him out.  I barely have the time to make my logs and maybe jump on the chat, and challenging to follow on crapatalk, but I didn't realize there are people that devote their time to this.


yea i didnt either. ill just call out the chatbot like comments if i see it. im not trying to stalk this guy forum to forum.

edit.
I took a quick look at the website referenced a few comments back, fit misc or something. holy crap its retarded, i cant even read it. it looks like a bunch of idiots pretending to be mindless. what a strange way to spend their free time.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> yea i didnt either. ill just call out the chatbot like comments if i see it. im not trying to stalk this guy forum to forum.
> 
> edit.
> I took a quick look at the website referenced a few comments back, fit misc or something. holy crap its retarded, i cant even read it. it looks like a bunch of idiots pretending to be mindless. what a strange way to spend their free time.


Its a weird site


----------



## shackleford (Feb 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Its a weird site


i just appreciate ugbb that much more now.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i just appreciate ugbb that much more now.


I still haven't looked. Is it weird, in an interesting/entertaining way? Or is it weird in a weird way?


----------



## shackleford (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I still haven't looked. Is it weird, in an interesting/entertaining way? Or is it weird in a weird way?


its just weird. its not even funny.
maybe i missed the humor in it... but i dont think so.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I still haven't looked. Is it weird, in an interesting/entertaining way? Or is it weird in a weird way?


The topics are a little strange.  They love to give each other shit and other people shit.  Like @shackleford said there now appears to be a shit ton of alt accounts to mock mindless but Ive also seen a shit ton of alt accounts to defend mindless and give the mindless haters shit.

Its like both sides thrive off each other's negativity.
One thing I have to say though is that some of the insults to both sides I find quite witty.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The topics are a little strange.  They love to give each other shit and other people shit.  Like @shackleford said there now appears to be a shit ton of alt accounts to mock mindless but Ive also seen a shit ton of alt accounts to defend mindless and give the mindless haters shit.
> 
> Its like both sides thrive off each other's negativity.
> One thing I have to say though is that some of the insults to both sides I find quite witty.


Okay, maybe I will check it out one day when I'm bored out of my mind 🤔


----------



## shackleford (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Okay, maybe I will check it out one day when I'm bored out of my mind 🤔


bored mindless in a way?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Okay, maybe I will check it out one day when I'm bored out of my mind 🤔


Just don't look too long because it isn't funny after a while because both sides are quite repetitive and rarely come up with anything new.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 6, 2022)

There's a thread about Jason Blaha.




It is nearly 400 pages long.



Make of that what you will.


----------



## problem-solver (Feb 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> There's a thread about Jason Blaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's just thread #15. There are actually over 100k posts about Blaha.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

getpumped said:


> some log updates, he just got fatter and more pedo


bleep bloop.
slightly more advanced chatbot algorithm strikes again.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 9, 2022)

Now eventually you do plan to post some actual workouts in your workout journal...yes?


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I still haven't looked. Is it weird, in an interesting/entertaining way? Or is it weird in a weird way?


Predecessor to reddit I believe. It's just very old. One of the very first fitness forums.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

"When life gives you kids, make jailbait..."
You know I've heard that kind of twisted humor before.

Homeless dude used to hang around my friend before he died one day I asked him point blank if he believed the age of consent should be lowered like to European standards or even lower he smiled and said "they gotta learn sometime" sick fuck fuck you mindless for even making me think about this shit


MindlessWork said:


> For today:
> 
> Stretches and light calisthenics
> Situps/Pushups 25 each
> ...


You are so full of shit. 
Situps and jumping rope? Is this junior high PE class?
Smith machine calf raises really? With 185 pounds. 
You are the first person I've seen who has stronger hamstrings than quads
135lb good mornings? Really for 10 reps really

Go away and stay away.


----------



## getpumped (Feb 9, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> "When life gives you kids, make jailbait..."
> You know I've heard that kind of twisted humor before.
> 
> Homeless dude used to hang around my friend before he died one day I asked him point blank if he believed the age of consent should be lowered like to European standards or even lower he smiled and said "they gotta learn sometime" sick fuck fuck you mindless for even making me think about this shit
> ...


he is a straight up brainess idiot, pedo and a troll


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2022)

getpumped said:


> he is a straight up brainess idiot, pedo and a troll


And what the fuck are you


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> And what the fuck are you


i heard he's a pharmacist


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> "When life gives you kids, make jailbait..."
> You know I've heard that kind of twisted humor before.
> 
> Homeless dude used to hang around my friend before he died one day I asked him point blank if he believed the age of consent should be lowered like to European standards or even lower he smiled and said "they gotta learn sometime" sick fuck fuck you mindless for even making me think about this shit
> ...


How about turning red before u tell anyone where to go? With that piss yellow


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i heard he's a pharmacist


Well shit we should make him the admin here right away


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> How about turning red before u tell anyone where to go? With that piss yellow


i prefer to be called velveeta. liquid gold baby.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> How about turning red before u tell anyone where to go? With that piss yellow


Huh?


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

that was kinda cheesy wasnt it?


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

getpumped said:


> he is a straight up brainess idiot, pedo and a troll


I don't think we need more trolls especially trolls who remind me of him constantly. Is that the only reason you are here?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I don't think we need more trolls especially trolls who remind me of him constantly. Is that the only reason you are here?


It’s the only reason he’s here and I’m sick of this pharmacist fuck


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2022)

What’s the matter getpumped you don’t like to get picked on? Doesn’t feel good ? Get the lube son cause I’m gonna be going up inside you for the next month


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

at least this is the shortest month of the year..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2022)

2 months now getpumped


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

lol im not getpumped. but ill keep antagonizing you if he's paying for it


----------



## Yano (Feb 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> What’s the matter getpumped you don’t like to get picked on? Doesn’t feel good ? Get the lube son cause I’m gonna be going up inside you for the next month


Oh you done fucked up now if you got Bundy on your ass haaahaha , Boys a pitbull this is gonna get funny as fuck. Time to get muh popcorn ready 🍿


----------



## CJ (Feb 9, 2022)

getpumped said:


> he is a straight up brainess idiot, pedo and a troll


3 day ban this time, and I deleted your other post.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> It’s the only reason he’s here and I’m sick of this pharmacist fuck


Fuck that guy I'm with you


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Feb 9, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Fuck that guy I'm with you


Only thing i've ever seen him post is just talking shit on that one guy. Like we get it you don't like him, but constantly harping on him just looks weak in my eyes. Get over it and move on already.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 9, 2022)

shackleford said:


> that was kinda cheesy wasnt it?


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2022)

Okay guys to pick up where I left off here goes, full speed ahead damn the torpedoes and up the volume:

2/17/21:

1. Warmups - Stretches and jump rope = 5 min
2. DB Shrugs - 40x15x3, 60x15x3, 80x15x3
3. DB Flat Bench - 50x10x3, 60x10x3, 80x10x3
4. Lat Pulldown - 70x10x3, 95x10x3, 130x10x3
5. Pullups - BW 10x3
6. Incline DB Press - 50x10x3, 60x10x3, 80x10x3
7. Facepulls (using rope handle) - 30x10x3, 50x10x3, 65x10x3
8. Pushdowns - 30x10x3, 50x10x3, 75x10x3
9. Seated db press - 25x10x3, 35x10x3, 50x10x1
10. Side Laterals - 10x10x3, 20x10x3

Pushups - 20x10x3

DONE-exhausted af at the end and got this all done in 75 minutes as getting the groove back.

So yes I am  back for more (yes I was listening to FFDP on my playlist) so let the hating begin!


----------



## Cochino (Feb 18, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay guys to pick up where I left off here goes, full speed ahead damn the torpedoes and up the volume:
> 
> 2/17/21:
> 
> ...


No hate but no love either. I want to see this intensity every day.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2022)

Cochino said:


> No hate but no love either. I want to see this intensity every day.


I'll make my entries in the same format as well. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## iGone (Feb 18, 2022)

That's a shit ton of volume, what's your current split like?


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> That's a shit ton of volume, what's your current split like?


I go every other day and rotate upper and lower. Plus cardio 20-30 min as a finisher 66-86 spm stairmaster. Finally getting to pick up the volume again.


----------



## iGone (Feb 18, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I go every other day and rotate upper and lower. Plus cardio 20-30 min as a finisher 66-86 spm stairmaster. Finally getting to pick up the volume again.


I don't want to speak from a place of ignorance, but from what I understand that looks like a lot of volume. 
I know there was some recent studies in regards to volume that showed the maximum muscle growth was obtained with 6-10 working sets per muscle group, per week in order to maximize growth and recovery. 

So I guess the question is more of are those sets all working sets or are you counting those as warm up sets?
9 working sets of db press would be a shit ton


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> I don't want to speak from a place of ignorance, but from what I understand that looks like a lot of volume.
> I know there was some recent studies in regards to volume that showed the maximum muscle growth was obtained with 6-10 working sets per muscle group, per week in order to maximize growth and recovery.
> 
> So I guess the question is more of are those sets all working sets or are you counting those as warm up sets?
> 9 working sets of db press would be a shit ton


I felt rather energetic yesterday so had let it loose and  usually the first set is a warm up.


----------



## iGone (Feb 18, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I felt rather energetic yesterday so had let it loose and  usually the first set is a warm up.


Word I feel that. Idk what works for you or doesn't, was just curious on your plan. Either way, fucking get it. If you can complete that workout that's insane


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2022)

iGone said:


> Word I feel that. Idk what works for you or doesn't, was just curious on your plan. Either way, fucking get it. If you can complete that workout that's insane


I may dial it back for sure so as to reduce risk of injury, and I also stopped doing barbell bench due to my shoulders starting to get torn up.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 18, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I go every other day and rotate upper and lower. Plus cardio 20-30 min as a finisher 66-86 spm stairmaster. Finally getting to pick up the volume again.


*plan to go every other day.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> *plan to go every other day.



Shut up, do you see anyone here asking for your input? 

Take your negativity elsewhere. 

Let the little mindless have his log, fuck off unless you go and make a log. 

Creep. 

Don’t get all emotional now @MindlessWork , this guy is just a huge creep.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> I don't want to speak from a place of ignorance, but from what I understand that looks like a lot of volume.
> I know there was some recent studies in regards to volume that showed the maximum muscle growth was obtained with 6-10 working sets per muscle group, per week in order to maximize growth and recovery.
> 
> So I guess the question is more of are those sets all working sets or are you counting those as warm up sets?
> 9 working sets of db press would be a shit ton


He's lying. Do not be fooled.

Mindless this is about all I have to say to you.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 19, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> He's lying. Do not be fooled.
> 
> Mindless this is about all I have to say to you.


You know thinking about it, you're probably right.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 19, 2022)

2/19/21:

Lower Day:

1. Warmups - Stretches and jump rope = 5 min
2. Roman Chair - 20 reps 2x
3. Standing Calf Raises - 95x10x3,135x10x3, 185x10x3, 225x6x1 (failed last one due to cramping).
4. Leg Curl - 50x10x3, 90x10x3, 140x10x3
5. Leg Extension - 15x10x3, 45x10x3, 85x10x3
6. Back Extension Machine - 100x10, 145x10 205x10
7. Goodmornings - Bar x10x3, 85x10x3, 135x10x3
8. Leg Press - 255x8x3 345x8x3, 435x8x2

9. Stationary bike - 25 min level 5.

DONE.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 19, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> 2/19/21:
> 
> Lower Day:
> 
> ...


What's the logic behind placing your big, fatiguing compound movements at the very end of the workout?


----------



## Cochino (Feb 22, 2022)

Well seems like mindless abandoned this thread once again.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 22, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Well seems like mindless abandoned this thread once again.


No surprise...


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 23, 2022)

Keep it going Mindless. Hoping I was wrong and you are actually making progress. That's the nature of what we do, it's about hard work and then seeing results. You can do it, just never stop trying to improve.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 23, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Keep it going Mindless. Hoping I was wrong and you are actually making progress. That's the nature of what we do, it's about hard work and then seeing results. You can do it, just never stop trying to improve.


He's not doing shit. I'm done with this guy. You all were right.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 23, 2022)

Sorry guys how often you want me to update this? As it's late will post up the latest update tomorrow.


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 23, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Sorry guys how often you want me to update this? As it's late will post up the latest update tomorrow.


Don't apologize, it's your log to do whatever you want with it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

Cochino said:


> He's not doing shit. I'm done with this guy. You all were right.


He’s fucking killing it!!! Just like I knew he would. 

Totally ignores the question that @TODAY had for him because he doesn’t know the answer at all. Doesn’t everyone do a bunch of easy fluffy volume shit before doing their heavier compound movement? 

Main movement? Get fucked bitch. Imma make you my LAST movement. 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s fucking killing it!!! Just like I knew he would.
> 
> Totally ignores the question that @TODAY had for him because he doesn’t know the answer at all. Doesn’t everyone do a bunch of easy fluffy volume shit before doing their heavier compound movement?
> 
> Main movement? Get fucked bitch. Imma make you my LAST movement. 🤣


I could provide a legitimate answer for doing some light weight volume shit before starting heavy compounds. 

I actually almost replied to TODAY, but I'm trying to practice keeping my mouth shut more often.... It's a work in progress 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I could provide a legitimate answer for doing some light weight volume shit before starting heavy compounds.
> 
> I actually almost replied to TODAY, but I'm trying to practice keeping my mouth shut more often.... It's a work in progress 😂


Calf raises to failure before leg presses?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Calf raises to failure before leg presses?


Maybe not calf raises... But I could see light weight leg extensions before squats or leg presses.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Maybe not calf raises... But I could see light weight leg extensions before squats or leg presses.


Do you even read @MindlessWork posts or just rush to white knight for him?!?! 

Humor me. Read his crap and if you’re not 110% annoyed by his posts, I will refund your price of admission plus $10. Guaranteed!


----------



## Tazz (Feb 24, 2022)

Hey, I have a legit question here.

Why does everybody have a deep hatred for @MindlessWork ? Seems anywhere he posts he gets attacked by someone from his home board. 

I don’t like him because I find him to be a follower with no thoughts of his own and those type of followers always erk me, but I just ignore people I dislike, but i don’t have a deep hatred, just more so annoying to me, I always judge people with blank pages and observe them for my own, and not use others opinions. 

I don’t hate anyone on a forums, this is all just fun outside of sourcing, as long as someone is funny (even if insulting), i’ll like them, and if i dislike you, i’ll probably just ignore you.

But why does everybody hate him to such a huge extent, what happened that I wasn’t around for back on Meso that developed the hatred toward this guy?

I do feel bad at times because I think he may be socially awkward in really life, strikes me as having asperger’s or slightly on the spectrum. I don’t mean to insult you @MindlessWork , but you come across that way with your awkwardness and comments sometimes. I do feel bad for you at times and at times I don’t believe you deserve the hate. But i don’t know the full story of what the intense hate is for before I met you, so that’s why i’m asking. I’m a nosy fucker.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do you even read @MindlessWork posts or just rush to white knight for him?!?!
> 
> Humor me. Read his crap and if you’re not 110% annoyed by his posts, I will refund your price of admission plus $10. Guaranteed!


I read his posts. I just don't care what he does.

Also, I didn't think I was white knighting for him. But I will say that a bunch of people jumping up his asshole for not updating his log as quickly as you'd like is a prick move. This is his log, he could post pictures of turds for all I care.

Humor me and tell me it wouldn't be an asshole move if done to another member.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I read his posts. I just don't care what he does.
> 
> Also, I didn't think I was white knighting for him. But I will say that a bunch of people jumping up his asshole for not updating his log as quickly as you'd like is a prick move.
> 
> Humor me and tell me it wouldn't be an asshole move if done to another member.


🤔

In your hypothetical do I absolutely hate the guy and he just so happens to not update his log (because he’s useless, has zero conviction, has no clue what he’s doing, is a danger to newbs and posts just to fucking post). 

Or is it one of the guys that’s really cool and knows what the fuck he’s doing?

I’d never do it for the latter.


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do you even read @MindlessWork posts or just rush to white knight for him?!?!
> 
> Humor me. Read his crap and if you’re not 110% annoyed by his posts, I will refund your price of admission plus $10. Guaranteed!


So you're turning this around on everyone who doesn't feel the same way as you and a few others? Multiple people don't update their log in a few days, why aren't they getting questioned and criticized about it? This guy is in some of y'all heads and it really shows.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤔
> 
> In your hypothetical do I absolutely hate the guy and he just so happens to not update his log (because he’s useless, has zero conviction, has no clue what he’s doing, is a danger to newbs and posts just to fucking post).
> 
> ...


In the hypothetical it could be either.

It irks me to see a bunch of people gang up on a single person. If he spreads bad information, then it's fine to attack the bad information and let others know not to listen to garbage.. but in a guys personal log?

Either way, I care less than it may actually seem. I definitely wasn't defending him in the post you replied to. I was just saying there is a place for doing light weight volume work before beginning heavy compounds... depending on how that person's program is constructed.

I will admit/concede that I see zero evidence of intelligent programming in MW's workouts 😂


----------



## Cochino (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Maybe not calf raises... But I could see light weight leg extensions before squats or leg presses.


8  fucking sets of leg extensions? Come on man🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> So you're turning this around on everyone who doesn't feel the same way as you and a few others? Multiple people don't update their log in a few days, why aren't they getting questioned and criticized about it? This guy is in some of y'all heads and it really shows.


Oh he’s totally in my head. I’ll admit that. 

That shit President we have is in my head too. 

When the weatherman fucks up, that douche is in my head. 

I’m not sure if there’s a mental condition associated with a hatred for extreme incompetence but if there’s a diagnosis, I’m sure I have it. 

I actually read what people write. I enjoy it with the exception of “troll” posting and that’s what I consider @MindlessWork posts to be. I’ve seen new guys make the mistake of actually thinking this sock puppet is a “seasoned veteran”. That’s terrible. If his posts came with a disclaimer maybe it wouldn’t be so bad. His bad info is going to hurt someone someday.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s fucking killing it!!! Just like I knew he would.
> 
> Totally ignores the question that @TODAY had for him because he doesn’t know the answer at all. Doesn’t everyone do a bunch of easy fluffy volume shit before doing their heavier compound movement?
> 
> Main movement? Get fucked bitch. Imma make you my LAST movement. 🤣


You said the same thing before TODAY posted that. 
There's so much wrong with what he is doing imo. Too much volume  for starters.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 24, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> So you're turning this around on everyone who doesn't feel the same way as you and a few others? Multiple people don't update their log in a few days, why aren't they getting questioned and criticized about it? This guy is in some of y'all heads and it really shows.


Why the fuck start a log if you're  not going to follow up? He's literally done? What? 6 workouts since he started it.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Why the fuck start a log if you're  not going to follow up? He's literally done? What? 6 workouts since he started it.


There are literally over a hundred abandoned logs. 

Time for you to get to work and get on their asses too. 🙄


----------



## Tazz (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That shit President we have is in my head too.



Wait, why?!

1. Gas prices highest in 7 years! yes!
2. Free smoking kits for junkies with taxpayer $! yes!
3. Paying more tax! yes!!!
4. Open borders for EVERYONE! yes! 
5. RECORD BREAKING inflation! yes! 

How i could keep going! What’s there to hate about this record breaking president that’s soaring everything to all time highs!

I blame Trump!! None of this would of happened if it weren’t for Trump! 

Some how, some way, he created C-19 too! I know it, CNN told me! 

Alright, have to go use my food stamps I don’t need and watch CNN now and await my unemployment tomorrow when i’m a fully capable worker.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> There are literally over a hundred abandoned logs.
> 
> Time for you to get to work and get on their asses too. 🙄


You're right and I'll admit that. Understand that I've seen Mindless posts for about 7 years. He's on every forum with countless empty posts, mainly parroting what other people said. He rarely has anything original to add to the community and when he does its mostly bad advice.
These others that abandon logs are usually not active and don't frequent the boards. Look at my history on here and MESO. Rarely have I ever gave Mindless any shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Hey, I have a legit question here.
> 
> Why does everybody have a deep hatred for @MindlessWork ? Seems anywhere he posts he gets attacked by someone from his home board.
> 
> ...


It’s not from MESO. 

Christ, MESO gets a lot of hate, huh? The den of depravity. Lol. Now look at MESO. Soft as fuck. Pretty much anyone can source there…. Oooooh riiiiiiight. Sorry @Tazz. Lol

There’s a lot of rumors about Mindless, which is where a lot of the hate comes from. I’ll qualify those as “rumors”. If you google “MindlessWork” or his alt handle “CTPump” you can read those rumors. 

There was a time where I got along fine with him. But he repeats some of his posts. When I got banned at MESO, I went back with an alt handle and the fucker undermined my post with some bullshit “nice first post”. That’s when I started hating him. Now ALL his posts drive me crazy.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I could provide a legitimate answer for doing some light weight volume shit before starting heavy compounds.
> 
> I actually almost replied to TODAY, but I'm trying to practice keeping my mouth shut more often.... It's a work in progress 😂


BRING IT, YOU SMALL-STATURED BITCH.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Why the fuck start a log if you're  not going to follow up? He's literally done? What? 6 workouts since he started it.


Two or three


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

Crap. My bad he did FIVE workouts since DECEMBER 18. 

Killing it. 




MindlessWork said:


> Alrighty guys, today went to the gym for once and done this in the short time I had:
> 
> Warmup stretch -10 mins
> DB Bench - thought I'd get back to these for a bit of a change - 10x50, 10x60, 10x80. Not too bad considering my left shoulder was still not  quite 100% from an RC injury in June
> ...





MindlessWork said:


> Okay here's an update for yesterday's session:
> 
> Legs/back day:
> 
> ...





MindlessWork said:


> For today:
> 
> Stretches and light calisthenics
> Situps/Pushups 25 each
> ...





MindlessWork said:


> Okay guys to pick up where I left off here goes, full speed ahead damn the torpedoes and up the volume:
> 
> 2/17/21:
> 
> ...





MindlessWork said:


> 2/19/21:
> 
> Lower Day:
> 
> ...




And a meltdown on MESO where he wasn’t going to come back here ever. Even deleted his flexing avi here.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 24, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Hey, I have a legit question here.
> 
> Why does everybody have a deep hatred for @MindlessWork ? Seems anywhere he posts he gets attacked by someone from his home board.
> 
> ...


I don't hate the guy. I don't hate anybody.  There's been times where he was ruthlessly chastised by certain members on another forum and I don't condone that.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Crap. My bad he did FIVE workouts since DECEMBER 18.
> 
> Killing it.
> 
> ...


My 6 is closer than your 3


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 24, 2022)

Cochino said:


> I don't hate the guy. I don't hate anybody.  There's been times where he was ruthlessly chastised by certain members on another forum and I don't condone thatm


yeah hate is a strong word. There are only about 3 people I think irl that I would say I hate and wouldn't mind knowing they got shot in the face and died a slow, painful death. 
Probably only one guy on the forums (not this forum).
I think you guys ran Mindless off again though. When did he post last?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

Cochino said:


> My 6 is closer than your 3


Yea but you went over. Bob Barker would award it to me bitch!


----------



## Cochino (Feb 24, 2022)

Damn 12 pages and only 5 training sessions. This has to be a record.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea but you went over. Bob Barker would award it to me bitch!


that always irked me as a kid watching that. someone over 3 dollars but the person who was under 200 wins


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> that always irked me as a kid watching that. someone over 3 dollars but the person who was under 200 wins


The $1


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Crap. My bad he did FIVE workouts since DECEMBER 18.
> 
> Killing it.
> 
> ...



Did you enjoy your break, Nancy?
Welcome back.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Did you enjoy your break, Nancy?
> Welcome back.


Nancy or Karen?


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2022)

Forgot to record the workout for 2/21:

2/21/21:

1. Warmups - Stretches and jump rope = 5 min
2. DB Shrugs - 40x10, 60x10, 80x10
3. DB Flat Bench - 50x10, 60x10, 80x10
4. Lat Pulldown - 70x10x3, 100x10, 140x10
5. Pullups - BW 10x3 - 1 min rest between sets
6. Incline DB Press - 50x10, 60x10, 80x10
7. Facepulls (using rope handle) - 30x10, 50x10, 65x10
8. Pushdowns - 30x10, 50x10, 75x10
9. Seated db press - 25x10, 35x10, 50x10
10. Side Laterals - 10x10x, 20x10

Drank a strawberry protein shake during workout and water as well

DONE


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Feb 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Nancy or Karen?



Nancy Karen Picklepuss-Partypooper.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Forgot to record the workout for 2/21:
> 
> 2/21/21:
> 
> ...


Shit just got real.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Forgot to record the workout for 2/21:
> 
> 2/21/21:
> 
> ...



Solid session, start trying to add some weights on those pull-ups so you progress. 

Is there a reason you drink the protein shake during your workout and not after? That’d make me nauseous.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Did you enjoy your break, Nancy?
> Welcome back.


You know. I can’t help but notice you post here and then Mindless comes out of hiding a minute later. 

Same thing happened about a week ago. Mindless had a meltdown and said he wasn’t going to post on UGBB. Then MSG comes waltzing back into the UGBB and there’s Mindless posting again. 

Let me chew a sharp point on my red crayon to show everyone what’s going on here….





Ah-haaaaa! Just as we suspected. I rest my case. Fuck off MSG!!!! 

*plays suspenseful music


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2022)

2/23:

Warmups - stretches and short 7 min ride on bike

1. Seated Leg Curls - 55x10, 100x10, 140x10
2. Leg extensions - 15x10, 45x10, 85x10, 120x8
3. Standing calf raises - Barx10, 85x10, 135x10, 185x8
4. Goodmornings - Barx10, 85x10, 135x10
6. Back extension - BW 10x, holding 25lb plate for 10x, with 45lb plate for 5.
7. Rack Pulls (below the knee) - 225x8, 315x6, 365x6

Cardio - 30 minute stationary recumbent bike - level 5.

Done.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You know. I can’t help but notice you post here and then Mindless comes out of hiding a minute later.
> 
> Same thing happened about a week ago. Mindless had a meltdown and said he wasn’t going to post on UGBB. Then MSG comes waltzing back into the UGBB and there’s Mindless posting again.
> 
> ...



@MisterSuperGod ! Tell me it ain’t so!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay here's an update for yesterday's session:
> 
> Legs/back day:
> 
> ...





MindlessWork said:


> 2/23:
> 
> Warmups - stretches and short 7 min ride on bike
> 
> ...



Two months to the day. The level of progressive overload is truly astounding. 

Better sip some more strawberry protein shake and take a deload month there Tiger, we wouldn’t want you to get overtrained!


----------



## Tazz (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> we wouldn’t want you to get overtrained!



Fuck, I missed you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You know. I can’t help but notice you post here and then Mindless comes out of hiding a minute later.
> 
> Same thing happened about a week ago. Mindless had a meltdown and said he wasn’t going to post on UGBB. Then MSG comes waltzing back into the UGBB and there’s Mindless posting again.
> 
> ...


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2022)

Lol thanks for the humor guys maybe that's what I need more of.

I really don't have a solid structure to my training  so perhaps I need to think about structuring it better.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Lol thanks for the humor guys maybe that's what I need more of.
> 
> I really don't have a solid structure to my training  so perhaps I need to think about structuring it better.



Good. You finally admitted that you don’t know what the fuck you are doing!!!! How you DONT know after all these years bullshitting on the forums “like one of the guys” is beyond me. But whatever. 

Now we can move forward…. 
Here READ:

Thread 'A basic guide to periodization'
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/a-basic-guide-to-periodization.21541/

And READ some more:

Thread 'The Bro Split: why it sucks & better alternatives'
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/the-bro-split-why-it-sucks-better-alternatives.21852/


And then pick a program:









						20 BEST Bodybuilding Programs & Workout Spreadsheets (2022) | Lift Vault
					

Find the bodybuilding program spreadsheets you’re looking for at Lift Vault.




					liftvault.com
				





And BE CONSISTENT AND ACCOUNTABLE. 
Don’t be retarded anymore. You get help when you ask. Take this seriously or fuck off.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 24, 2022)

Cochino said:


> No hate but no love either. I want to see this intensity every day.


Yes, consistent action is something that can clearly motivate one for continuous improvement.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 24, 2022)

Cochino said:


> He's not doing shit. I'm done with this guy. You all were right.



You're alright too.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 24, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> So you're turning this around on everyone who doesn't feel the same way as you and a few others?


These are traits of a narcissist.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You know. I can’t help but notice you post here and then Mindless comes out of hiding a minute later.
> 
> Same thing happened about a week ago. Mindless had a meltdown and said he wasn’t going to post on UGBB. Then MSG comes waltzing back into the UGBB and there’s Mindless posting again.
> 
> ...



I know i said this before, you have too much time.  You seem bored and all I see you posting is a bunch word garbage.  Since I have been on here, I don't believe I have seen you post anything encouraging come from you and never have I seen you post your work outs, training logs, nor your physique updates.

I would like for you to post a physique update just so you can confirm what I envision you look like.  Trust me, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I know i said this before, you have too much time.  You seem bored and all I see you posting is a bunch word garbage.  Since I have been on here, I don't believe I have seen you post anything encouraging come from you and never have I seen you post your work outs, training logs, nor your physique updates.
> 
> I would like for you to post a physique update just so you can confirm what I envision you look like.  Trust me, I wouldn't be surprised.



Well, admittedly I’m not a body builder. I’m into powerlifting. So I don’t have any good physique pictures for you but here’s a video of me benchpressing 435 pounds a couple years ago. I had a series of setbacks but I’m feeling good now and recently took 410 pounds for a double. I’ll try to get a new video but in the meantime enjoy bud….


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> These are traits of a narcissist.


Is that a bad thing. Lol. 

How you gonna sit there clickity clackity on a keyboard and diagnose someone? It’s the internet. I could say I eat puppies and kick kitty cats, uh oh those are traits of a serial killer 😱


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I know i said this before, you have too much time.  You seem bored and all I see you posting is a bunch word garbage.  Since I have been on here, I don't believe I have seen you post anything encouraging come from you and never have I seen you post your work outs, training logs, nor your physique updates.
> 
> I would like for you to post a physique update just so you can confirm what I envision you look like.  Trust me, I wouldn't be surprised.




Did you offer any help to Mindless??? No. 

You didn’t read my last post to him last night. He admitted he needs to rethink his programming and I gave him links to the tools and resources he needs. It’s up to him now. 



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good. You finally admitted that you don’t know what the fuck you are doing!!!! How you DONT know after all these years bullshitting on the forums “like one of the guys” is beyond me. But whatever.
> 
> Now we can move forward….
> Here READ:
> ...



Keep gaslighting me. I fucking love it. You’re absolutely no different than me. You say I’ve got too much time. SMH. You’re on here almost 24-7 and you PROVIDE nothing. Hee-hee.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is that a bad thing. Lol.
> 
> How you gonna sit there clickity clackity on a keyboard and diagnose someone? It’s the internet. I could say I eat puppies and kick kitty cats, *uh oh those are traits of a serial killer *😱


Sometimes yes.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Sometimes yes.


Well I did eat two bowls of Lucky Charms. 

😂😂😂 

Get it? Ah oh my god. I hope @The Phoenix appreciates a good dad joke. I’d hate to see him get all judgey with me and tell me I’m a schizophrenic and this is all just a simulation.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 24, 2022)

Why don't you all just start sucking his cock already. You're already so far up his ass.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, admittedly I’m not a body builder. I’m into powerlifting. So I don’t have any good physique pictures for you but here’s a video of me benchpressing 435 pounds a couple years ago. I had a series of setbacks but I’m feeling good now and recently took 410 pounds for a double. I’ll try to get a new video but in the meantime enjoy bud….


That's a great lift and much respect also I do see where you are coming from. I myself isn't perfect as have limitations due to serious injury from an accident years ago but still I keep plugging away and don't expect anything from anyone.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> That's a great lift and much respect also I do see where you are coming from. I myself isn't perfect as have limitations due to serious injury from an accident years ago but still I keep plugging away and don't expect anything from anyone.


But if you don’t know how to program your own routine then you should be following any available cookie-cutter routine. The liftvault website that I linked has a bunch of different routines that you can look at. 

All routines incorporate the principles of progressive overload. It’s how you build muscle and get stronger. Without that, you’ll stay THE SAME week after week, month after month, year after year. 

This is exactly why we got on you to do a log. These dumbfucks that get on me for “bullying you” don’t care. They’d have you doing shit-routines and wouldn’t care if you run PEDs. That’s not the way to do it though. You clearly aren’t ready to run cycles. 

But at your age, it might be worthwhile to look into TRT. Talk to your doctor. Get a blood test. TRT will allow you to make progress like a 30 year old. 

👆 See @Send0 I’m giving out HELPFUL advice.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But if you don’t know how to program your own routine then you should be following any available cookie-cutter routine. The liftvault website that I linked has a bunch of different routines that you can look at.
> 
> All routines incorporate the principles of progressive overload. It’s how you build muscle and get stronger. Without that, you’ll stay THE SAME week after week, month after month, year after year.
> 
> ...


I don't think I ever said you don't give helpful advice, because I've seen you give great advice in other posts.

That was The Phoenix that made the "helpful" comment.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But if you don’t know how to program your own routine then you should be following any available cookie-cutter routine. The liftvault website that I linked has a bunch of different routines that you can look at.
> 
> All routines incorporate the principles of progressive overload. It’s how you build muscle and get stronger. Without that, you’ll stay THE SAME week after week, month after month, year after year.
> 
> ...


@MindlessWork liftvaultnhas some great programs. BBBG is right, you need to follow a program or all you are doing is spinning your wheels wasting your time... Ya its great you are in there but the progress wont be there


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> @MindlessWork liftvaultnhas some great programs. BBBG is right, you need to follow a program or all you are doing is spinning your wheels wasting your time... Ya its great you are in there but the progress wont be there


Prefer one that's great for older lifters however.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Prefer one that's great for older lifters however.


Fuck man, I am turning 48 this year. My last BB program I ran about 2 years ago was CD2, no all I do is powerlifting programs. Age means nothing with the program its the intensity, volume, frequency that age may have an effect on. Pick any program as far as structure and lifts go, then follow it with what you can do. Its better than walking into a gym, skipping rope, some calf raises, leg press, then some db bench and head home.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Fuck man, I am turning 48 this year. My last BB program I ran about 2 years ago was CD2, no all I do is powerlifting programs. Age means nothing with the program its the intensity, volume, frequency that age may have an effect on. Pick any program as far as structure and lifts go, then follow it with what you can do. Its better than walking into a gym, skipping rope, some calf raises, leg press, then some db bench and head home.


Sounds sensible..and I'll be 58 very soon and time sure flies. I know father time isn't always kind but I'll make the best of it to my ability.

CD2 does sound pretty intense even to an older lifter no doubt.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Sounds sensible..and I'll be 58 very soon and time sure flies. I know father time isn't always kind but I'll make the best of it to my ability.
> 
> CD2 does sound pretty intense even to an older lifter no doubt.


It is and not one I would recommend for you. Instead pick a sinple linear progression type program that is programmed for the amount of days you have available to lift.. the starting numbers dont mean shit, its that either the weight on the bar increases, or the reps increase, or the sets increase... any of that is linear progression. No one here is expecting you to be go for your pro card, a world record in powerlifting, just do something meaningful in the gym and work to better yourself, not spin wheelz


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

@MindlessWork 

Consider this as a starting point. Looks good for your purposes. You can substitute leg-press for squat and do your rack pulls instead of deadlifts. Although, I would suggest that you lighten the load and do those two movements anyway, regardless of pre-existing injuries. Part of lifting is working to strengthen and prevent soft tissue injury.  


```
https://www.amazon.com/Powerlifting-Over-50-Mastering-Empowered/dp/1530513766
```


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, admittedly I’m not a body builder. I’m into powerlifting. So I don’t have any good physique pictures for you but here’s a video of me benchpressing 435 pounds a couple years ago. I had a series of setbacks but I’m feeling good now and recently took 410 pounds for a double. I’ll try to get a new video but in the meantime enjoy bud….



JESUS SPOT.

That's all I have to contribute
I just really enjoy watching jesus spots.


----------



## getpumped (Mar 1, 2022)

Cochino said:


> He's not doing shit. I'm done with this guy. You all were right.


mindless is a victim he does nothing other than play the victim card, he gets called out then  he goes into hiding until he can coordinate his posting with someone who whiteknights him. he does this on every forum hes a part of.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2022)

@getpumped , you're now permanently banned from replying in this thread. 

Find something better to do.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> @getpumped , you're now permanently banned from replying in this thread.
> 
> Find something better to do.


I’m getting a definite obsessive “mom’s basement” vibe from that dude.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m getting a definite obsessive “mom’s basement” vibe from that dude.


Yeah. It's really, really sad and not in an entertaining way.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 1, 2022)

getpumped is the worst kind of member. I mean he only comes here to shit post.

Notice how he disappeared once MW took a vacation, and only came back when he realized MW was back.

Getpumped literally has no other purpose than to be a troll and hound a single person. Get a fucking life.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @MindlessWork
> 
> Consider this as a starting point. Looks good for your purposes. You can substitute leg-press for squat and do your rack pulls instead of deadlifts. Although, I would suggest that you lighten the load and do those two movements anyway, regardless of pre-existing injuries. Part of lifting is working to strengthen and prevent soft tissue injury.
> 
> ...


You, sir, are winning.

Mindless you crazy lunatic your log posts are written backwards. It's tripping people the fuck out.  Get real with your dyslexia it makes my brain hurt.

This log is turning out even better than I expected. Enjoy your well earned camaraderie @MindlessWork

Oh, one more thing, first blow the dust off the ol brain wake up the hamster get his lazy ass on the wheel blood flow now to brain ok...imagine what you can do with this log. It's fucking 15 pages already, you generated 15 pages of unique content out of like 4 drab log posts think if you posted every day thr sun would melt the moon would explode it would be insane. With a little juicier updates than blah blah blah x8 of 8 maybe talk about your eating or meal prep etc you could have a real banger here.

Also what did you injure and how has it healed? Aside from that does pain stop or hinder your gym efforts currently?

Be more specific when you "warmup" and stretch what stretches are you doing?

At 58 gaining size strength is very ambitious. Not because muscles won't get bigger or stronger but because the wear and tear you have to put your body through joints tendons inflammation..without gear forget about it. 

Yes we are all getting older yes it is happening too fast no I  not ok at all and yes mindless you should still give it 100% because the days count each workout counts and you need to train as much as possible 


because the days of being able to workout at the gym
are running out.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yeah. It's really, really sad and not in an entertaining way.



Every single one of his posts talks about @MindlessWork. Even his intro.
Not like a normal user doing an occasional poke of fun. 

It’s actually kind of creepy. I’d be kinda worried about this dude if i was mindless, seems like an obsession that can turn into some real life action.

Or maybe i watch too much forensic files.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> getpumped is the worst kind of member. I mean he only comes here to shit post.
> 
> Notice how he disappeared once MW took a vacation, and only came back when he realized MW was back.
> 
> Getpumped literally has no other purpose than to be a troll and hound a single person. Get a fucking life.


Excellent points. 

What is Mindless’s purpose here? Would that make him the second worst kind of member?

I only ask because I caved, saw the points other guys were making, so I stopped shitting on him and legitimately tried to help him. You can see how far he ran with that.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Excellent points.
> 
> What is Mindless’s purpose here? Would that make him the second worst kind of member?
> 
> ...



LOL

Your sarcasm and wittiness never seize to amaze me.

That picture was fucking hilarious, I’d laugh even if it was my name on that meme; that was fucking great. I’m still laughing typing this.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Excellent points.
> 
> What is Mindless’s purpose here? Would that make him the second worst kind of member?
> 
> ...


He's like countless other people who join, start a log, and walk away or go into lurk mode... Or become some kind of hype man.

I've seen it here, and I've seen it on non body building forums. I don't think that kind of person joining a forum is avoidable, and that's why I dont even think twice about it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 2, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Every single one of his posts talks about @MindlessWork. Even his intro.
> Not like a normal user doing an occasional poke of fun.
> 
> It’s actually kind of creepy. I’d be kinda worried about this dude if i was mindless, seems like an obsession that can turn into some real life action.
> ...


Forensic Files used to be one of my favorite shows.  I like it a little more graphic sometimes like HBO used to do with the Autopsy series which was a lot like forensic files.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's like countless other people who join, start a log, and walk away or go into lurk mode... Or become some kind of hype man.
> 
> I've seen it here, and I've seen it on non body building forums. I don't think that kind of person joining a forum is avoidable, and that's why I dont even think twice about it.


he doesnt walk away. thatd make bbbg too happy. he stays away just long enough to tease him


----------



## Yano (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm not trying to throw more fuel on the fire but from my point of view Mindless seems like the type of guy that goes around n sets fires , then goes and sits up in the hills , in this case on another account .. and watch shit burn while he strokes his carrot. If you ask my two cents ,, this getpumped  IS mindless.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 7, 2022)

Log day 1:
Didn’t train. Ate like shit and went to the park with my wife and daughter for a couple of hours. 
I did drink an isolate shake every 2-3 hours
Came home and ate a double meat roasted chicken subway sandwich foot long with white American cheese and cheetohs. 
Then I ate some chocolate banana bread my wife made with skim milk 
Currently I’m in bed wiping great value cherry poptart crumbs off my stomach watching Tin Star on Amazon prime. 
Overall I’d say it was extremely productive. 
My stomach pumps are outrageous.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 7, 2022)

Do you guys think I’d get a better anabolic response out of the s’mores flavor?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Do you guys think I’d get a better anabolic response out of the s’mores flavor?


I guess I’ll respond as Mindless since he seems to have abandoned this thread….

“Lol. You would definitely get stronger, as s’mores is marshmallow and chocolate on a graham cracker. Very delicious. And s’mores rhymes with squats.”


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Currently I’m in bed wiping great value cherry poptart crumbs off my stomach



HOLY SHIT, LOL.

Fuck that was good!


----------



## Freakmidd (Mar 7, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Every single one of his posts talks about @MindlessWork. Even his intro.
> Not like a normal user doing an occasional poke of fun.
> 
> It’s actually kind of creepy. I’d be kinda worried about this dude if i was mindless, seems like an obsession that can turn into some real life action.
> ...


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 19223



The way you seared those loin strips, I’d think you were a female.

Did you serve it over ramen? Looked fitting. 

Solid well done i’d assume?


----------



## Freakmidd (Mar 7, 2022)

Tazz said:


> The way you seared those loin strips, I’d think you were a female.
> 
> Did you serve it over ramen? Looked fitting.
> 
> Solid well done i’d assume?


For the record that post was in reference to your stalker comment, not you..

But since you're asking.. alfa, hetro male.

Served with potatoes and green beans..

Grilled to a nice pink medium/medium rare, as I believe I had stated in that thread. (130 degrees to be more specific)

Why bring that up here as apposed to the thread it was posted?


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> For the record that post was in reference to your stalker comment, not you..
> 
> But since you're asking.. alfa, hetro male.
> 
> ...



Just wanted some action  

But, obviously i believe you’re not stupid enough to overcook $100 of meat. Just a quick little fun comment to hopefully grind a gear or two. You took it too well though. 

The alfa Hetro male part, that was good, I like that. 

However, we can work on that sear. Heat up the grill for a while before putting it on, will get the marks more prevalent. 
I’ll participate in your thread a bit more when the weather gets warmer and I fire up the grill and smoker.  

Anyway, I do use lipstick. It’s anabolic, a Naps article told me so.


----------



## Cochino (Mar 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Log day 1:
> Didn’t train. Ate like shit and went to the park with my wife and daughter for a couple of hours.
> I did drink an isolate shake every 2-3 hours
> Came home and ate a double meat roasted chicken subway sandwich foot long with white American cheese and cheetohs.
> ...


That's fucking gold right there. Well done.


----------



## Freakmidd (Mar 7, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Just wanted some action
> 
> But, obviously i believe you’re not stupid enough to overcook $100 of meat. Just a quick little fun comment to hopefully grind a gear or two. You took it two well though.
> 
> ...


One of the unfortunate down sides of a Traeger grill.. they don't sear well, as that is as hot as it will get.


----------



## Cochino (Mar 7, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Just wanted some action
> 
> But, obviously i believe you’re not stupid enough to overcook $100 of meat. Just a quick little fun comment to hopefully grind a gear or two. You took it two well though.
> 
> ...





Tazz said:


> Just wanted some action
> 
> But, obviously i believe you’re not stupid enough to overcook $100 of meat. Just a quick little fun comment to hopefully grind a gear or two. You took it two well though.
> 
> ...


Its better to cook a steak directly on top of the coals.
Fan the ash off, put directly on coals, turn after 2 minutes and cook for another 2 . 
Rest it for a few minutes and serve.


----------



## Cochino (Mar 7, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> One of the unfortunate down sides of a Traeger grill.. they don't sear well, as that is as hot as it will get.


Yeah those pellet pits are meant for slower cooking.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> One of the unfortunate down sides of a Traeger grill.. they don't sear well, as that is as hot as it will get.



Those are actually really great grills.

It is tough to get a good grill mark with electric though, no matter the quality. For a good sear, good old fashioned charcoal is the way to go.

Here’s a thick circular cut 8oz filet i cooked recently.

Seared, then broiled. I always prefer steak pan seared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












If you look close into the middle of the steak, you might be able to see the muscle fibers as looking like something else.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 7, 2022)

Tazz said:


> These are actually really great grills.
> 
> It is tough to get a good grill mark with electric though, no matter the quality. For a good sear, good old fashioned charcoal is the way to go.
> 
> ...


You mean a vaj?  Looks like a solid cook job to me. I like em medium rare with the outside like you got them.


----------



## Freakmidd (Mar 7, 2022)

Tazz said:


> These are actually really great grills.
> 
> It is tough to get a good grill mark with electric though, no matter the quality. For a good sear, good old fashioned charcoal is the way to go.
> 
> ...


Agreed.. 

Quite often I will smoke slowly on the Traeger then reverse sear in cast iron.

Looking forward to seeing more like this in the food thread.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You mean a vaj? Looks like a solid cook job to me. I like em medium rare with the outside like you got them.



I didn’t say it, you did!

But might as well hijack the thread. I don’t see @MindlessWork returning. I hope he proves me wrong though. I’d like to see an update.

And, i’m still waiting on my question to be answered
@MindlessWork , why do you drink your protein shake during your workout instead of after? 

This isn’t sarcasm and i’m not fucking with you, I’d actually like to know the reasoning behind it or the potential benefits you heard/get as to why you chose to do this.


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 8, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> View attachment 19268


Yup you found me!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 9, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Yup you found me!


How’s the training going recently? Better or worse w/o the log?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 9, 2022)

Log update:
I drove by the gym on the way to the Chinese buffet. 
Didn’t train again because I know muscles grow when they’re resting and being fed. 
I’ve been reading some Mike Mentzer training philosophies and I’m really liking the training a muscle once a month. 
I figure if once a month was good enough for Mike Mentzer then I’ll get really hardcore and only do one rir of 20 set every 6 months. 
I’m up 20lbs in a week.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 9, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Yup you found me!


Benefits of drinking protein shake during workout? Does it make you nauseous during your workout?

Waiting….


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 9, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Benefits of drinking protein shake during workout? Does it make you nauseous during your workout?
> 
> Waiting….











						Is There a Need for Protein Ingestion During Exercise?
					

Dietary protein ingestion following exercise increases muscle protein synthesis rates, stimulates net muscle protein accretion, and facilitates the skeletal muscle adaptive response to prolonged exercise training. Furthermore, recent studies show that ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Tazz (Mar 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is There a Need for Protein Ingestion During Exercise?
> 
> 
> Dietary protein ingestion following exercise increases muscle protein synthesis rates, stimulates net muscle protein accretion, and facilitates the skeletal muscle adaptive response to prolonged exercise training. Furthermore, recent studies show that ...
> ...



Yes, but i want to hear his reasoning.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 9, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Yes, but i want to hear his reasoning.


Damn it’s too late for me to delete it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 9, 2022)

I drink protein drink throughout my MindlessWork-out, as strawberries are no doubt delicious. 

Boo-boo-beep-bop.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 9, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Those are actually really great grills.
> 
> It is tough to get a good grill mark with electric though, no matter the quality. For a good sear, good old fashioned charcoal is the way to go.
> 
> ...


My wife Jamaican your steak color matches her .....well you get my drift


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 11, 2022)

Wtf @RiR0 you didn’t update your log yesterday? Are you feeling ok? Figured I’d do a wellness check.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 12, 2022)

Benefits of drinking protein shake during workout @MindlessWork ?


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Log update:
> I drove by the gym on the way to the Chinese buffet.
> Didn’t train again because I know muscles grow when they’re resting and being fed.
> I’ve been reading some Mike Mentzer training philosophies and I’m really liking the training a muscle once a month.
> ...


I have been doing similar things for a while now: focusing on one muscle every 6-10 weeks. It seems to help me with imbalances.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 13, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> I have been doing similar things for a while now: focusing on one muscle every 6-10 weeks. It seems to help me with imbalances.


@Valdosta focusing on one muscle group means hitting it twice weekly, not exclusively working it


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 13, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> @Valdosta focusing on one muscle group means hitting it twice weekly, not exclusively working it


why u tag me for?


----------



## Tazz (Mar 13, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> why u tag me for?



Because you’re a mini @MindlessWork.

Good work @ATLRigger.

@MindlessWork , protein during workout, why?


----------



## problem-solver (Mar 17, 2022)

This is a great log, you can see the dedication and knowledge behind it. @MindlessWork is misunderstood.























Lol jk brother.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 17, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Gotta say mindless seems different now. like a genuine part of the community. instead of some weird drone bird


i take it back. it was an act


----------



## MindIessWork (Mar 24, 2022)

Did an abdominal crunch to get out of bed this morning. The difficulty made me realize something needs to change. I went through my fridge to find ways to make improvements, and headed to the grocery store. I bought SUGAR FREE ketchup for my tyson chicken nuggets. 2 percent milk instead of whole milk for my fruit loops. I even bought normal water instead of sparkling water to control the bloat better. I'm interested to see what my physique looks like in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 24, 2022)

Are you still eating peoples faces for sustenance @MindIessWork


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 24, 2022)

MindIessWork said:


> Did an abdominal crunch to get out of bed this morning. The difficulty made me realize something needs to change. I went through my fridge to find ways to make improvements, and headed to the grocery store. I bought SUGAR FREE ketchup for my tyson chicken nuggets. 2 percent milk instead of whole milk for my fruit loops. I even bought normal water instead of sparkling water to control the bloat better. I'm interested to see what my physique looks like in 3-4 weeks.


Lol. I don’t know how you did it but this is great!!!! Bravo!


----------



## shackleford (Mar 24, 2022)

pure genious


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 24, 2022)

shackleford said:


> how?


Shhhh. He’s motivated to do better!!!!! 

We need to encourage him!


----------



## shackleford (Mar 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Shhhh. He’s motivated to do better!!!!!
> 
> We need to encourage him!


its genious.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 24, 2022)

MindIessWork said:


> Did an abdominal crunch to get out of bed this morning. The difficulty made me realize something needs to change. I went through my fridge to find ways to make improvements, and headed to the grocery store. I bought SUGAR FREE ketchup for my tyson chicken nuggets. 2 percent milk instead of whole milk for my fruit loops. I even bought normal water instead of sparkling water to control the bloat better. I'm interested to see what my physique looks like in 3-4 weeks.


Okay this was funny

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 24, 2022)

wow, @MindlessWork trolling himself. I like it too. I think what stood out to me was the 2% instead of whole milk for the fruit loops, lol.


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> wow, @MindlessWork trolling himself. I like it too. I think what stood out to me was the 2% instead of whole milk for the fruit loops, lol.


Think there's a clone of me here now...the circle is complete!


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 24, 2022)

MindIessWork said:


> Did an abdominal crunch to get out of bed this morning. The difficulty made me realize something needs to change. I went through my fridge to find ways to make improvements, and headed to the grocery store. I bought SUGAR FREE ketchup for my tyson chicken nuggets. 2 percent milk instead of whole milk for my fruit loops. I even bought normal water instead of sparkling water to control the bloat better. I'm interested to see what my physique looks like in 3-4 weeks.


The funny thing is these aren’t bad choices for a lifestyle type client. 
Just small changes. 
Mindless might actually be on to something


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Think there's a clone of me here now...the circle is complete!


Yeah, I just saw the join date. These clones are such losers.


----------



## iGone (Mar 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, I just saw the join date. These clones are such losers.


Oh fuck it's a capital i lmfao. 
I was actually impressed by his wit and creativeness


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 24, 2022)

Okay guys. Y'all having fun at my expense I see and I'm still trying to do better.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay guys. Y'all having fun at my expense I see and I'm still trying to do better.


Interesting. How are you doing better?


----------



## MindIessWork (Mar 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Interesting. How are you doing better?


This deload decade's really helped with my recovery


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 25, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay guys. Y'all having fun at my expense I see and I'm still trying to do better.


You selectively avoid any of the real questions.

Further cementing that you are just a useless internet Troll.

Fucking pathetic as usual but we don’t expect much more from you. It’s just gratifying that the newbs don’t fall for your “seasoned wise vet” bullshit routine anymore.

@Tazz is still waiting to hear why you drink a protein shake DURING your workouts.


----------



## MindIessWork (Mar 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You selectively avoid any of the real questions.
> 
> Further cementing that you are just a useless internet Troll.
> 
> ...


Well my protein shake consists of a scoop of strawberry protein powder spinkled in my Bahama Mama Tropical Smoothie that I grab before my workout. The sugary goodness is one of the things I look forward to most during my workouts


----------



## TODAY (Mar 26, 2022)

MindIessWork said:


> Well my protein shake consists of a scoop of strawberry protein powder spinkled in my Bahama Mama Tropical Smoothie that I grab before my workout. The sugary goodness is one of the things I look forward to most during my workouts


You've just completely given up, haven't you?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You've just completely given up, haven't you?


In order to give up there has to originally be some level of commitment.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 26, 2022)

Mindless honestly why are you on any bodybuilding or steroid boards? You don’t and never been committed to anything involving this lifestyle or even general fitness. 
You don’t share any knowledge or help. You’ve been on damn near every board for decades I believe. I’m just curious what is your motivation or purpose?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 26, 2022)

He's probably here on some internal perversion or need to feel a part of something or that he's some how  some way contributing something.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 26, 2022)

His name should be mindlessharmless@work or something
Because he's literally harmless and we have more obnoxious people like gymrat.


----------



## Cochino (Mar 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> His name should be mindlessharmless@work or something
> Because he's literally harmless and we have more obnoxious people like gymrat.


Opinions vary.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> He's probably here on some internal perversion or need to feel a part of something or that he's some how  some way contributing something.



Call me old school
But I always found the boards to be a place to learn/grow and improve.
Also to.obviously have some fun with like minded individuals at the same time

That's IMO the purpose of AAS boards, get better.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Call me old school
> But I always found the boards to be a place to learn/grow and improve.
> Also to.obviously have some fun with like minded individuals at the same time
> 
> That's IMO the purpose of AAS boards, get better.


You OLD SCHOOL fart


----------



## MindIessWork (Mar 28, 2022)

I was at the grocery store today and a few people were trying to get 2 carts unstuck. I rolled up my sleeves and said "I've got it," and pulled the two apart in a matter of seconds (by myself). They seemed shocked. People outside of the fitness realm are just unaware of what the human body's capable of.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 28, 2022)

MindIessWork said:


> I was at the grocery store today and a few people were trying to get 2 carts unstuck. I rolled up my sleeves and said "I've got it," and pulled the two apart in a matter of seconds (by myself). They seemed shocked. People outside of the fitness realm are just unaware of what the human body's capable of.


Lol. That is peak performance. Just wait until you run another cycle in 2-3 years.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You've just completely given up, haven't you?


Real Mindless has a join-date of 2015, this Mindless has a new join-date. Forum allows duplicate names?


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Real Mindless has a join-date of 2015, this Mindless has a new join-date. Forum allows duplicate names?


I don't know how it happened, but I'm going to have to boot the new one.

There's a precedent over this, no close impersonation of other's user names.

It's funny, but I have to follow the rules.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> I don't know how it happened, but I'm going to have to boot the new one.
> 
> There's a precedent over this, no close impersonation of other's user names.
> 
> It's funny, but I have to follow the rules.


I believe they used a capital I for the L


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Real Mindless has a join-date of 2015, this Mindless has a new join-date. Forum allows duplicate names?


Its the same guy off that board that Mindless mods that follow him around the forums. Same one with multiple alts on ASF. Some of it is funny but this person is obsessed with Mindless. 
Why someone would be so obsessed with Mindless is unexplainable and actually disturbing.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I believe they used a capital I for the L


Names are identical as far as I can tell. On my screen, both have lowercase i's


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 28, 2022)

MindIessWork said:


> I was at the grocery store today and a few people were trying to get 2 carts unstuck. I rolled up my sleeves and said "I've got it," and pulled the two apart in a matter of seconds (by myself). They seemed shocked. People outside of the fitness realm are just unaware of what the human body's capable of.


You should run some tren and you’ll be able to unstick six carts at once

God-mode engaged. .


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Its the same guy off that board that Mindless mods that follow him around the forums. Same one with multiple alts on ASF. Some of it is funny but this person is obsessed with Mindless.
> Why someone would be so obsessed with Mindless is unexplainable and actually disturbing.


And also they think you are this Dallascowboys1995 dude over there...I don't get it. I played along but that is also disturbing that this same guy is obsessed with you too. Fuck that.


----------



## shackleford (Mar 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Its the same guy off that board that Mindless mods that follow him around the forums. Same one with multiple alts on ASF. Some of it is funny but this person is obsessed with Mindless.
> Why someone would be so obsessed with Mindless is unexplainable and actually disturbing.


its the same guy? this content seems to be more creative and has actual humor, not just straight up hateful bashing.


----------



## shackleford (Mar 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> I don't know how it happened, but I'm going to have to boot the new one.
> 
> There's a precedent over this, no close impersonation of other's user names.
> 
> It's funny, but I have to follow the rules.


was fatass the precedent?


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2022)

shackleford said:


> was fatass the precedent?


Maybe 😏


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> Maybe 😏


LOL FaTazz was pretty funny


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> And also they think you are this Dallascowboys1995 dude over there...I don't get it. I played along but that is also disturbing that this same guy is obsessed with you too. Fuck that.


Yeah some nut was here earlier tryin to stalk me. It didn't work out well. Fucking delusional freak.
You know its bad when the guy is more crazy and unstable than me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

shackleford said:


> its the same guy? this content seems to be more creative and has actual humor, not just straight up hateful bashing.


good point. who knows. when you make a ton of alts, any alt following same suit gets blamed on you. Trust me, I know from my ASF days. People still think alts popping up now are me and they are not.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> Names are identical as far as I can tell. On my screen, both have lowercase i's


FYI if you see a banworthy offense posted by lifter6973, know it is not me but my clone. I would never do anything banworthy.....well maybe I would.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> I don't know how it happened, but I'm going to have to boot the new one.
> 
> There's a precedent over this, no close impersonation of other's user names.
> 
> It's funny, but I have to follow the rules.


If you need to ban one, you should ban BOTH. One is a funny troll and the other is just a troll.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 30, 2022)

problem-solver said:


> So you're contending that this isn't your banned account over on Brotherhood of Pain? I think you look good with a dick in your mouth.


Being banned from BOP is a badge of honor.


----------



## problem-solver (Mar 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Being banned from BOP is a badge of honor.


This lunatic has also been banned from the Anabolic Steroid Forum, Meso-RX and other sites as well. The only reason he's on his best behavior here is cause he's run out of forums and he got too attached to his moniker.


----------



## problem-solver (Mar 30, 2022)

@lifter6973 should rejoin all those forums under the alt dallascowboys1995, only problem is he can't sperg anymore. No "bwhahahha, countersunk cuck, ignorant dipshit" comments etc every post. 

Ps hope you get shot in the face.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 30, 2022)

problem-solver said:


> This lunatic has also been banned from the Anabolic Steroid Forum, Meso-RX and other sites as well. The only reason he's on his best behavior here is cause he's run out of forums and he got too attached to his moniker.


That's the triple crown of shitholes


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

problem-solver said:


> @lifter6973 should rejoin all those forums under the alt dallascowboys1995, only problem is he can't sperg anymore. No "bwhahahha, countersunk cuck, ignorant dipshit" comments etc every post.
> 
> Ps hope you get shot in the face.


Are you only here for Lifter? That’s what your post history appears to be.

And ASF and BoP are shit sites. He got banned at MESO when about 30-40 other guys also got banned. So do you have any points to make? If not, fuckoff back to your own stupid forums.

Edit: your post history is nothing but shit. You should have been banned here a long time ago. @CJ and @Send0 you banned that GetPumped guy for trolling Mindless. Let’s be consistent and say goodbye to this douche.


----------



## problem-solver (Mar 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you only here for Lifter? That’s what your post history appears to be.
> 
> And ASF and BoP are shit sites. He got banned at MESO when about 30-40 other guys also got banned. So do you have any points to make? If not, fuckoff back to your own stupid forums.


Nah, also here for my bestie @MindlessWork. Btw 70 IQ logic tribalism at its finest. Meh, I got banned that site must be bad Oooga booga. Meanwhile the mods are more authoritarian here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

problem-solver said:


> Nah, also here for my bestie @MindlessWork. Btw 70 IQ logic tribalism at its finest. Meh, I got banned that site must be bad Oooga booga. Meanwhile the mods are more authoritarian here.


The mods here are gonna ban you. Betcha.


----------



## problem-solver (Mar 30, 2022)

ITT 40+ year old men on gear acting like 13-year-old girls getting their first menstrual cycle.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

problem-solver said:


> ITT 40+ year old men on gear acting like 13-year-old girls getting their first menstrual cycle.


Yep. You do a fine job of leading by example.


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 30, 2022)

problem-solver said:


> ITT 40+ year old men on gear acting like 13-year-old girls getting their first menstrual cycle.


Don't you have a pharmacy to run?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Don't you have a pharmacy to run?


You’re an idiot. Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

problem-solver said:


> You're fucking stupid old man. I'm the guy who's been spamming and DDOS'ing the forum. I've made that blatantly obvious. GetPumped was Crizzy.


I totally respect you for hating Mindless. He’s useless. All of his posts show that. 

Lifter is a good guy here though and contributes a lot of good posts. I know he got shit on over at ASF, but really, I’d likely get banned over at that forum too. It’s a source boards and the mods circle to protect the paying UGLs.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 30, 2022)

Y'all a weird bunch.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Y'all a weird bunch.


Looks like you got a fan with that comment. Someone’s giving you 😍

🤷‍♂️ Not sure why, but whatever the fuck. He does that because he thinks you defend him.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 30, 2022)

I was including him in that comment.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I was including him in that comment.


He must love you then.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 30, 2022)

Whatever floats his boat bro. Idgaf


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The mods here are gonna ban you. Betcha.


I agree with you. That weirdo clown sounds a little like existerO from meso to me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I agree with you. That weirdo clown sounds a little like existerO from meso to me.


No. It was someone from that same weird forum Fitmisc or something, where Mindless is a mod and every post is guys ripping on Mindless because they don’t want him to be a mod and Mindless apparently won’t step down as a mod.

What a fucked up forum.

But your troll got banned. Which is nice.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. It was someone from that same weird forum Fitmisc or something, where Mindless is a mod and every post is guys ripping on Mindless because they don’t want him to be a mod and Mindless apparently won’t step down as a mod.
> 
> What a fucked up forum.
> 
> But your troll got banned. Which is nice.


So weird, says posted 12 min ago but I know it was posted last week.  I've seen this happen a few times on this site.


----------



## presser (May 6, 2022)

hey mindless i dont know what you goals are as far as lifting and diet so i cant really say anything because you never posted what your goals were. i can say if you just trying to stay fit keep at. if your trying to build alot of muscle your training would have to change up.... 
just my two cents not judging


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 6, 2022)

presser said:


> hey mindless i dont know what you goals are as far as lifting and diet so i cant really say anything because you never posted what your goals were. i can say if you just trying to stay fit keep at. if your trying to build alot of muscle your training would have to change up....
> just my two cents not judging


Mindless doesn’t know what his goals are either. Some days he claims to prefer powerlifting and other days it’s like he’s doing Zumba. 

Let’s be real, he’s that old dude at the gym in lifting gloves and a tank top. Pasty flab arms curling 30 lb dumbells and then going to the water fountain between sets. You know he’s got a Valeo lifting belt on (for curls) and he’s got a gym bag that just gets in the way of everyone else. The girls take the long way around the gym to avoid him. 

But he’s a beast man. Promise. 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Mindless doesn’t know what his goals are either. Some days he claims to prefer powerlifting and other days it’s like he’s doing Zumba.
> 
> Let’s be real, he’s that old dude at the gym in lifting gloves and a tank top. Pasty flab arms curling 30 lb dumbells and then going to the water fountain between sets. You know he’s got a Valeo lifting belt on (for curls) and he’s got a gym bag that just gets in the way of everyone else. The girls take the long way around the gym to avoid him.
> 
> But he’s a beast man. Promise. 🤣


That’s why presser loves him. They’re one in the same


----------



## Cochino (May 6, 2022)

Mindless doesn't go to the gym or if he does, he's not consistent.  This log should tell you pretty much about his training. 

He's on damn near every forum 24/7 but can't take the time to log his workouts? Yeah right lol.


----------



## corn pop (Jul 26, 2022)

presser said:


> hey mindless i dont know what you goals are as far as lifting and diet so i cant really say anything because you never posted what your goals were. i can say if you just trying to stay fit keep at. if your trying to build alot of muscle your training would have to change up....
> just my two cents not judging


he has no clear goals, has no idea what he is doing.

20 years spent on basically every bodybuilding forum and he still has no idea what he is doing


----------



## corn pop (Jul 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. It was someone from that same weird forum Fitmisc or something, where Mindless is a mod and every post is guys ripping on Mindless because they don’t want him to be a mod and Mindless apparently won’t step down as a mod.
> 
> What a fucked up forum.
> 
> But your troll got banned. Which is nice.


we ended up stressing mindlesswork into developing early onset dementia and stressing the admin out so bad that he actually shut down the forum and its gone now. mindlesswork is no longer a forum admin


----------



## corn pop (Aug 20, 2022)

update, he went to the gym again @BigBaldBeardGuy


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm confused


----------



## corn pop (Aug 20, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm confused


now that his forum has been deleted, he has been sending "sexy" pictures to men on discord lately


----------



## Yano (Aug 20, 2022)

corn pop said:


> update, he went to the gym again @BigBaldBeardGuy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to come right out and say ... just WTF ,, but ,,, just WTF !??


----------



## corn pop (Aug 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm not going to come right out and say ... just WTF ,, but ,,, just WTF !??


like i warned you guys, mindless is a VERY shady and nasty man. hes involved in a LOT more than you guys know


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 20, 2022)

Question is. Who are you lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

corn pop said:


> now that his forum has been deleted, he has been sending "sexy" pictures to men on discord lately


So you’re a gay man on discord that is mad at mindless?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

corn pop said:


> like i warned you guys, mindless is a VERY shady and nasty man. hes involved in a LOT more than you guys know


Idk sounds like your mad he wouldn’t meet up and let you suck his dick.


----------



## Yano (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So you’re a gay man on discord that is mad at mindless?


----------



## corn pop (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So you’re a gay man on discord that is mad at mindless?


im not in the discord. 

are you defending him? hes not the friendly harmless autistic person you think he is. hes a very shady person. there are many reasons people follow him forum to forum.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

corn pop said:


> im not in the discord. relax.
> 
> are you defending him? hes not the friendly harmless autistic person you think he is. hes a very shady person. there are many reasons people follow him forum to forum.


😂 I don’t care about mindless but I do find it concerning your obsession with him. 
What are the reasons that he is a nasty shady person?
Where’s the evidence? 
All I see from what your dumbass posted was a video that shows he got hacked and is being harassed by a hacker and some pics the hacker probably stole off his phone or computer. 
I know there was a lot of little dumbshits like you who didn’t like him because he was a mod on a forum.
Yep he’s weird and okay he does sound autistic and he’s older. 
Where’s your actual evidence retard


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

problem-solver said:


> @lifter6973 should rejoin all those forums under the alt dallascowboys1995, only problem is he can't sperg anymore. No "bwhahahha, countersunk cuck, ignorant dipshit" comments etc every post.
> 
> Ps hope you get shot in the face.


Guarantee this is this @Cornpop retard.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 20, 2022)

@CTpump 

Just checking


----------



## TODAY (Aug 20, 2022)

corn pop said:


> im not in the discord.
> 
> are you defending him? hes not the friendly harmless autistic person you think he is. hes a very shady person. there are many reasons people follow him forum to forum.


Nobody gives a fuck about your obsession with him.

Nobody here takes Mindless seriously.

Either contribute something useful/interesting, or fuck off back to your evidence board filled with nude photos of an autistic man in his 50s.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 20, 2022)

Bunch o weirdos around here


----------



## Yano (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm no fan of the guy , I think he's a shifty muscle worshipping cock smoker that dreams about having a 10lb prick for a pillow if you want my honest opinion. But I digress ... 

I've seen quite a few people say all kinds of shit about mindless but there's never been any real proof that the dude is some kind of fucking chomo. 

Ok he's a creepy fuck that mails pics to dudes not my cup of tea and I sure won't be inviting him to the church picnic ,,,but that aint illegal , I think thats just called Grindr 

Show up with something real or just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 20, 2022)

corn pop said:


> im not in the discord.
> 
> are you defending him? hes not the friendly harmless autistic person you think he is. hes a very shady person. there are many reasons people follow him forum to forum.




Jesus fucking Christ.  If you have something to say or prove, out with it. 

Until that point it makes it look like he promised you a reach around, and didn't deliver. Now you are just bitter.  Kinda like the kid who calls a girl a slut after getting rejected.


----------



## Yano (Aug 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.  If you have something to say or prove, out with it.
> 
> Until that point it makes it look like he promised you a reach around, and didn't deliver. Now you are just bitter.  Kinda like the kid who calls a girl a slut after getting rejected.


One of my favorite of Aesop's Fables - The Fox and the Grapes  👍 

Moral of the story - There are many who pretend to despise and belittle that which is beyond their reach.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Fuck @MindlessWork 

Tell us more about the hacker. What’s that story. That bothers me more than any weird dumpy old fruit.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm thinking maybe the guy posting is the hacker.  That video made me feel uncomfortable and crosses a line in my opinion.  I have a problem with people preying on others.

I dunno.  This whole thing is just fuckin' weird.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'm thinking maybe the guy posting is the hacker.  That video made me feel uncomfortable and crosses a line in my opinion.  I have a problem with people preying on others.
> 
> I don't know the whole story, but he did post pictures and video of him without Mindless' consent.


I think this is actually @MindlessWork looking to be relevant. Looking for sympathy. Looking to fit in. Looking for reactions. 

When you’re a lonely loser with a low IQ this is the kind of shit that floats your boat. 

Stir up drama. Look for sympathy so that you feel like you fit in. Repeat.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Guarantee this is this @Cornpop retard.


💯


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 I don’t care about mindless but I do find it concerning your obsession with him.
> What are the reasons that he is a nasty shady person?
> Where’s the evidence?
> All I see from what your dumbass posted was a video that shows he got hacked and is being harassed by a hacker and some pics the hacker probably stole off his phone or computer.
> ...


Def the same as @problem-solver and your post ^^^ nails it. This guy is weird AF and he fingered me as well so fuck this weirdo faggot @corn pop/@problem-solver

Edit: Oh gawd, I just realized how gay I sounded. Ok this guy doesn't know me and talked shit to/about me. He is def a dumb/gay/retarded fuck. Those are better words than fingered.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 20, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bunch o weirdos around here


Shut up 👊😘


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.  If you have something to say or prove, out with it.
> 
> Until that point it makes it look like he promised you a reach around, and didn't deliver. Now you are just bitter.  Kinda like the kid who calls a girl a slut after getting rejected.


Oh man, Ive done that so many times. Fucking whores will fuck half the planet and they won't fuck me????? God damn sluts!


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This guy is weird AF and he fingered me as well



Bro... We didn't need to know this. 😂. Haha. Jk


----------



## corn pop (Aug 20, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'm thinking maybe the guy posting is the hacker.  That video made me feel uncomfortable and crosses a line in my opinion.  I have a problem with people preying on others.
> 
> I dunno.  This whole thing is just fuckin' weird.


think of it as like Christian weston chandler.... he needs to be exposed and our group WILL do so.... this is only the beginning of what is to come. we have much more to release.....

@MindlessWork  your forum days are over, we will follow you to every corner of the internet to make sure you never post again. we fucking hate you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> think of it as like Christian weston chandler.... he needs to be exposed and our group WILL do so.... this is only the beginning of what is to come. we have much more to release.....


Make it quick. We all have ADHD here.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Make it quick. We all have ADHD here.


@MindlessWork  here is a chance to explain yourself before we further expose you......


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

Wait , wait ,, hold up ,, who the fuck is  Christian weston chandler ???? 

Christ i hate when i forget to set the VCR and miss an episode !!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> @MindlessWork  here is a chance to explain yourself before we further expose you......


----------



## corn pop (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> Wait , wait ,, hold up ,, who the fuck is  Christian weston chandler ????
> 
> Christ i hate when i forget to set the VCR and miss an episode !!


lolcow for years, also fucked his 80 year old mom






						CWCki
					






					sonichu.com


----------



## corn pop (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


>


all i due time.... me and my friends have a lot of content


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> @MindlessWork  here is a chance to explain yourself before we further expose you......


Skip that. The less he posts here the better. He usually just lurks in the background anyway. He’s not very active here. Thank god.


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> lolcow for years, also fucked his 80 year old mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok yeah googled the name ,, that was disturbing to say the least. just wtf is wrong with some people


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> all i due time.... me and my friends have a lot of content


Fuck. I hate suspense.


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> all i due time.... me and my friends have a lot of content



Wtf.  Just come out with it. If he is what you say call a spade a spade......prove it out.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Skip that. The less he posts here the better. He usually just lurks in the background anyway. He’s not very active here. Thank god.


we want to see his pathetic face struggling..... it will be so rewarding to us. soon we will end his posting, if we have not yet

we are a group who dearly hate this fucking evil old man. we want to force him more


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

This is horseshit. Hurry up you stupid cunt.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Fuck you @MindlessWork! What weird shit have you been doing you twisted sick fuck? Get in here and explain yourself.


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> we want to see his pathetic face struggling..... it will be so rewarding to us. soon we will end his posting, if we have not yet


Stop being a child and post this shit.
He's never even online anyway, so do your dumb shit and post or go give your balls a tug you fat cunt


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 21, 2022)

Mindless was on earlier today and didn't say a peep.  On one hand I feel sorry for him (loneliness is a motherfucker), but then I have to wonder what he could have done to motivate an actual group of people to go after him.  If he's raping dogs or something, you have my support.


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Mindless was on earlier today and didn't say a peep.  On one hand I feel sorry for him, but then I have to wonder what he could have done to motivate an actual group of people to go after him.  If he's raping dogs or something, you have my support.


Honestly, aside from him being useless in terms of lifting he's just a weird dude. 

I remember a bunch of shit previously coming out about him trying to talk to young dudes in forums or discord, there was screenshots so there's that. 

Aside from that, these dudes always seem a bit catfishey and like they more or less just follow the dude around and intentionally put him in compromising situations. 
I'm just saying he's autistic yeah, but also these dudes seem oddly attached to him.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 21, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Mindless was on earlier today and didn't say a peep.  On one hand I feel sorry for him (loneliness is a motherfucker), but then I have to wonder what he could have done to motivate an actual group of people to go after him.  If he's raping dogs or something, you have my support.


typical of this fucking coward, he hides when he has nobody to defend him and posts when he does

@MindlessWork fuck you man, straight up fuck you you lil bitch. me and @BigBaldBeardGuy  fucking hate you man

our crew will end your online career dude. you are done


----------



## shackleford (Aug 21, 2022)

@Cornpop
Seems like your trying to rally a crowd of torches and pitchforks. I'm not sure what your motive is, because you provided us with absolutely nothing.

i tagged the wrong @corn pop, apparently there's two of them.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @Cornpop
> Seems like your trying to rally a crowd of torches and pitchforks. I'm not sure what your motive is, because you provided us with absolutely nothing.


we just want to end his online career and stop his bad behaviour.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 21, 2022)

all we ask is he will stop posting forever


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> we just want to end his online career and stop his bad behaviour.


So cut to the chase you piece of shit. 

You're trying to get everyone on your side and nobody is unless you just air it out. 
You're looking to torture mindless and watch him squirm but it's not happening. Stop trying to be a hateful cunt and air his shit out if it's that bad. Because right now it just looks like you're trying to harass the local retard.


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> we just want to end his online career and stop his bad behaviour.


You keep saying "we" and claiming it's multiple people out to get him. I think you're full of shit and it's just you with a weird obsession to ruin his already jaded reputation. 

Like others said, if you have real proof of the claims then post it up. The fact you're actually giving him time to dispute what you have already posted leads me to believe you have nothing else. Because if you had concrete evidence, you would have already put him on blast.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> we just want to end his online career and stop his bad behaviour.


This sounds like something personal between you two. I'm not sure why feel the need to air out your laundry here. 

If you have something you feel we should know, present the facts. Otherwise, you're just making noise.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 21, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> You keep saying "we" and claiming it's multiple people out to get him. I think you're full of shit and it's just you with a weird obsession to ruin his already jaded reputation.
> 
> Like others said, if you have real proof of the claims then post it up. The fact you're actually giving him time to dispute what you have already posted leads me to believe you have nothing else. Because if you had concrete evidence, you would have already put him on blast.


do you know how many people hate him? google his past and tell me why......

this is only the beginning of this....


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> think of it as like Christian weston chandler.... he needs to be exposed and our group WILL do so.... this is only the beginning of what is to come. we have much more to release.....
> 
> @MindlessWork  your forum days are over, we will follow you to every corner of the internet to make sure you never post again. we fucking hate you



Why wait post it now or are you simply just talking out of your ass


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> do you know how many people hate him? google his past and tell me why......
> 
> this is only the beginning of this...



Jesus fucking Christ, quit clanking your cymbals together and post the shit you little cuck monkey.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 21, 2022)

Haha jokes on you guys. @corn pop is @MindlessWork. He just bumped his thread so you guys wouldn't forget about him. 😆 Who gives a shit in the end?


----------



## shackleford (Aug 21, 2022)

Well this was interesting for about a minute. But I think @corn pop is just stiring the pot. I'm over it


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 21, 2022)

Well BBBG said it earlier.  I get duped every damn time.  My dumb ass even felt compassion for Presser.  Just had bloodwork done yesterday.  Looking forward to knowing my E2.


----------



## CJ (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> ... There are many reasons I follow him forum to forum...  😍


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> do you know how many people hate him? google his past and tell me why......
> 
> this is only the beginning of this....


Yeah whatever. Sure fuck @MindlessWork hes annoying and provides nothing he’s weird and after seeing the video he’s probably slightly autistic.
Most people I believe are familiar with the claims against mindless aka ctpump 
Post up what you’ve got. 
Take it to the authorities if it’s bad and he’s truly a predator.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> So cut to the chase you piece of shit.
> 
> You're trying to get everyone on your side and nobody is unless you just air it out.
> You're looking to torture mindless and watch him squirm but it's not happening. Stop trying to be a hateful cunt and air his shit out if it's that bad. Because right now it just looks like you're trying to harass the local retard.


I mean…. didn’t we all harass the local retard back in high school?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I mean…. didn’t we all harass the local retard back in high school?


Wait a minute… you guys stopped in highschool?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

This cuntpop clown is annoying AF too. Like @RiR0 said, most of us know the rumors but very few believe them. The people that have issue with him do because they feel he provides nothing of value.
@corn pop if you got something that the majority on forums haven't already seen, post it up, otherwise STFU.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 21, 2022)

I wondered where everyone that picked on me ended up.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Here’s what will happen mindless will lay low for a few days and hope it blows over and will pop back in with some stupid useless comment


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This cuntpop clown is annoying AF too. Like @RiR0 said, most of us know the rumors but very few believe them. The people that have issue with him do because they feel he provides nothing of value.
> @corn pop if you got something that the majority on forums haven't already seen, post it up, otherwise STFU.


I mean he provided 2 creepy videos showing mindless stammering thru a plead to a hacker. That’s gotta have a story. 

And two pics of mindless as a total fat fuck. I guess his constant fear of Covid kept him at home the past 2 years. He’s one of the few that is genuinely scared of Covid.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I mean he provided 2 creepy videos showing mindless stammering thru a plead to a hacker. That’s gotta have a story.
> 
> And two pics of mindless as a total fat fuck. I guess his constant fear of Covid kept him at home the past 2 years. He’s one of the few that is genuinely scared of Covid.


he did seem scared in the video


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I mean he provided 2 creepy videos showing mindless stammering thru a plead to a hacker. That’s gotta have a story.
> 
> And two pics of mindless as a total fat fuck. I guess his constant fear of Covid kept him at home the past 2 years. He’s one of the few that is genuinely scared of Covid.


2 vids?  I only saw the one and it was creepy. I took it as Mindless didnt think they were smart enough or good enough to hack him, he found out otherwise and is now backpeddling.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> he did seem scared in the video


That's why if this fuck has something he needs to post it. We are all speculating. I thought maybe it was a doxing issue like Datsun had not too long ago.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

corn pop said:


> all we ask is he will stop posting forever


He rarely posts here so on this board consider that you got yourself a win. Now post something with bite or just GTFO.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> 2 vids?  I only saw the one and it was creepy. I took it as Mindless didnt think they were smart enough or good enough to hack him, he found out otherwise and is now backpeddling.


2 vids on that YouTube account


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I mean…. didn’t we all harass the local retard back in high school?


We had a kid with lead poisoning, that shit was wiiiiild. His best friend took on the persona of a penguin through most of high school


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He rarely posts here so on this board consider that you got yourself a win. Now post something with bite or just GTFO.


The fact Mindless doesn’t post here is what I consider MY win. It took a lot of effort to scare that sock puppet away.


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

This kids claims seem to be the same as mindless' training. Nonexistent


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 21, 2022)

Who would of thought, of all people, MW would be living rent free in someone's head!?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Good point about mindless acting scared shitless about the hacker though


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 2 vids on that YouTube account


well shit, Ill have to go back and look


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

HAAAAAHAH !! OK so I  read between the lines a bit right ,, this dude said to google mindlesswork .. so I did.

He/they made a page for him on the Urban Dictionary ,, I shit you not !! I just googled mindlesswork and this is the first thing that pops up 






						Urban Dictionary: Mindlesswork
					

Mindlesswork is typically a older guy who posts on bodybuilding/fitness message boards and or forums. Frequents usual bodybuilding boards like AnabolicSteroidForums/UGbodybuilding. Definately a moderator on a website like fitmisc. Posts weird NPC type responses to peoples posts and the type to...




					www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> HAAAAAHAH !! OK so I  read between the lines a bit right ,, this dude said to google mindlesswork .. so I did.
> 
> He/they made a page for him on the Urban Dictionary ,, I shit you not !! I just googled mindlesswork and this is the first thing that pops up
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Wow


A couple of things popped up but that one ,,, lol that takes the cake right there wow is right.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> A couple of things popped up but that one ,,, lol that takes the cake right there wow is right.


I remember doing a search and then clicking on images- some pretty funny ones


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 21, 2022)

Author's name:  Geek Killer.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

Well, not what I remember. I can't remember what I typed before, maybe it was CTPump but somehow @Valdosta gets lumped into a mindlesswork search


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Well, not what I remember. I can't remember what I typed before, maybe it was CTPump but somehow @Valdosta gets lumped into a mindlesswork search
> 
> View attachment 26549


@Valdosta is the next mindless, it has been confirmed by fate.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 21, 2022)

Post up or shut up your corn hole eating cock gobbler. 

Fuck you're as much a waste of space as he is.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 21, 2022)

@corn pop

If you have actual evidence of him committing a crime and haven't used it to get Mindless locked up, then you're a piece of shit who is endangering potential victims just for clout.

If you have evidence of some lesser offense, then you're a piece of shit with too much time on his hands.

Either way, this is sad and gross.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Well, not what I remember. I can't remember what I typed before, maybe it was CTPump but somehow @Valdosta gets lumped into a mindlesswork search
> 
> View attachment 26549


saw this thread blowing and thought i was temporarily safe as everyone was back to calling mindless the local retard 😭😭


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> saw this thread blowing and thought i was temporarily safe as everyone was back to calling mindless the local retard 😭😭


Mindless is the Earl of Retard
You can be Prince Retard. 

But the way Mindless is, that means he’s watching you at all times. Creepily watching you.


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> saw this thread blowing and thought i was temporarily safe as everyone was back to calling mindless the local retard 😭😭


You won't be safe until you quit gear. Cunt.


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Mindless is the Earl of Retard
> You can be Prince Retard.
> 
> But the way Mindless is, that means he’s watching you at all times. Creepily watching you.


Can't forget the Duke of Retard Presser


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> Can't forget the Duke of Retard Presser


Oh yea, without a doubt he’s part of the Royal Retard Family.


----------



## iGone (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh yea, without a doubt he’s part of the Royal Retard Family.


As memory serves Presser and Mindless are the same age.

Two cousins born of the Royal Family Retard, one in the same, yet always at battle to be the one heir to the Retard family "Throne of Cocks"


----------



## YaleseLing33 (Aug 23, 2022)

My father was a fitness trainer throughout his life. Even after he turned 60, he didn't give it up and continued to train and coach in the gym.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Man, I’ll give it to mindless. Idk how he has endured this shit over the years and sticks around. I woulda suck started a shotgun a long time ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man, I’ll give it to mindless. Idk how he has endured this shit over the years and sticks around. I woulda suck started a shotgun a long time ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He likes the weird attention


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm just waiting for the next installment from that @corn pop fella.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I'm just waiting for the next installment from that @corn pop fella.


I think you just got it a few posts back with @YaleseLing33.
Mugzy is on to this cuntpoof faggot. Much like Presser he has a shit ton of alts here.
He has been told to stay in his lane once. I doubt he will get another warning.

BTW, he has been in here every day looking at this thread. I think he is waiting for @MindlessWork to either post or react to a response and then I believe this guy will go postal on his keyboard and type/post all kinds of shit.  I just don't think Mindless is gonna trigger him.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 23, 2022)

^^^^^^^ which I guess makes me wonder why. I mean I wouldn't care if I triggered an obsessed stalker. Me personally, I would fuck with them big time.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I think you just got it a few posts back with @YaleseLing33.
> Mugzy is on to this cuntpoof faggot. Much like Presser he has a shit ton of alts here.
> He has been told to stay in his lane once. I doubt he will get another warning.
> 
> BTW, he has been in here every day looking at this thread. I think he is waiting for @MindlessWork to either post or react to a response and then I believe this guy will go postal on his keyboard and type/post all kinds of shit.  I just don't think Mindless is gonna trigger him.


Mindless hasn't been on MESO in a while. The only place he's active is at your favorite ASF.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Mindless hasn't been on MESO in a while. The only place he's active is at your favorite ASF.


Is he posting there regular?  I haven't even pulled up that site in like 3 months or so. Aren't you proud of me?

PS- Is this dude stalking him there too? I would check but Ive sworn off that site. Never going to pull it up again, ever.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Is he posting there regular?  I haven't even pulled up that site in like 3 months or so. Aren't you proud of me?
> 
> PS- Is this dude stalking him there too? I would check but Ive sworn off that site. Never going to pull it up again, ever.


Mindless is VERY active on ASF. I don't know about Corn Pop. I don't think so since Mindless seems to be very protected on ASF.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Mindless is VERY active on ASF. I don't know about Corn Pop. I don't think so since Mindless seems to be very protected on ASF.


I do remember when I was on there he had quite a sizable crew that hated him. It would get heated a few times and some members would get warnings.  Really though, he seems to have a hate crew on pretty much any forum I've seen him on.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 23, 2022)

He's active there and probably won't come back here for a while at least.  His most recent activity was under an hour ago... on a NAPS thread no less.  Someone got dirty gear and got the ol' domestic/international switcharoo.. standard NAPS shit.  At least the guy told the NAPS rep to go fuck himself.






						Dirty Gear form Naps
					

Finally got my order form Naps a month after I was supposed to. The NPP was cloudy and had shit floating in it. Order from anyone else.




					www.anabolicsteroidforums.com


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 23, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> He's active there and probably won't come back here for a while at least.  His most recent activity was under an hour ago... on a NAPS thread no less.  Someone got dirty gear and got the ol' domestic/international switcharoo.. standard NAPS shit.  At least the guy told the NAPS rep to go fuck himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical stupid response from Mindless. "If Naps is a sponsor here and there are issues with them maybe refer the issues to Admin".    Yea.... as if the owner of a paid source board is going to look out for "issues".

Mindless is retarded.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Typical stupid response from Mindless. "If Naps is a sponsor here and there are issues with them maybe refer the issues to Admin".    Yea.... as if the owner of a paid source board is going to look out for "issues".
> 
> Mindless is retarded.


LOL as if that RAT owner in particular. He doesn't care about anything but his bottom line financially. He is a washed up scumbag. I suppose that describes many paid source board owners though, huh? 

I can only imagine how much Naps and Naps rep dick Rob sucks because he likely takes it deeper than Millard.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 23, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> He's active there and probably won't come back here for a while at least.  His most recent activity was under an hour ago... on a NAPS thread no less.  Someone got dirty gear and got the ol' domestic/international switcharoo.. standard NAPS shit.  At least the guy told the NAPS rep to go fuck himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it amazing how sources like Naps still make money. So many noobs, so little research.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 23, 2022)

People have been accusing Mindless of being a paedophile since Bodybuilding Misc 10+ years ago. He’s definitely a bit odd and most certainly homosexual but I don’t know if he’s a legit paedo.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 23, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> People have been accusing Mindless of being a paedophile since Bodybuilding Misc 10+ years ago. He’s definitely a bit odd and most certainly homosexual but I don’t know if he’s a legit paedo.


Yeah, that's pretty much what I was referring to before. Most here including myself would say we have never seen definite proof.
People get upset with him here and other places because his posts don't usually add anything to to a thread which is why the 'captain obvious' name here is funny.
The stalkers seem pretty bent on the pedo part though but they never show any proof.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I was referring to before. Most here including myself would say we have never seen definite proof.
> People get upset with him here and other places because his posts don't usually add anything to to a thread which is why the 'captain obvious' name here is funny.
> The stalkers seem pretty bent on the pedo part though but they never show any proof.


Legit. Until I see proof of him being a paedo, I will continue to assume he’s a kind of slow, muscle worshipper with homosexual tendencies who is mostly harmless. If the guys ‘outing’ him on here are from FitMisc, there’s a good chance they’re just trolling. I had over 10,000 posts and was a moderator there many moons ago when they had a decent AAS section. Any time I looked at it in recent years it was just full of blatant trolling, racism and MindlessWork bashing.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I was referring to before. Most here including myself would say we have never seen definite proof.
> People get upset with him here and other places because his posts don't usually add anything to to a thread which is why the 'captain obvious' name here is funny.
> The stalkers seem pretty bent on the pedo part though but they never show any proof.


I hate Mindless because he’s a troll. He doesn’t train and he doesn’t diet. He hasn’t ran a cycle in 5 years. He’s a poseur. It detracts from the community. 

He also directly undermined what I was trying to do with an alt handle at MESO. I raised a legitimate issue about a source and the sock puppet had to fire back “nice first post”. What a fucktard.


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 24, 2022)

Is that the legendary "Mindless" in that "hacker video"?? 
Lots of things make sense now.

However, why the "Fit-Misc" gang is so hung up on going after him is beyond odd.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 24, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> Is that the legendary "Mindless" in that "hacker video"??
> Lots of things make sense now.
> 
> However, why the "Fit-Misc" gang is so hung up on going after him is beyond odd.


🤦‍♂️


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 24, 2022)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> View attachment 26681


Whoa!!!! Talent! That’s awesome!


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Whoa!!!! Talent! That’s awesome!



I wish I could take credit, but I just Googled an online tool for it.









						'Gangster' Face in Hole Photo Montage Online
					

Put your face on another body with free online 'Gangster' face in a hole template. Create funny picture or face photo montage.




					funny.pho.to


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 24, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I wish I could take credit, but I just Googled an online tool for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but you’re the artist and you had the vision. 
You get all the credit


----------



## shackleford (Aug 24, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> Is that the legendary "Mindless" in that "hacker video"??
> Lots of things make sense now.
> 
> However, why the "Fit-Misc" gang is so hung up on going after him is beyond odd.


This sounds so mindless.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 26, 2022)

robert, i mean @MindlessWork, you have been online multiple times but have not explained yourself to the good people of this forum....

don't make us....


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> robert, i mean @MindlessWork, you have been online multiple times but have not explained yourself to the good people of this forum....


Are you going to actually post something of relevance?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> robert, i mean @MindlessWork, you have been online multiple times but have not explained yourself to the good people of this forum....


Explain what? You haven't presented anything remotely interesting.


----------



## MindlessWork (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you going to actually post something of relevance?


My name and my address most likely.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> My name and my address most likely.



That’s definitely not cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> My name and my address most likely.


What do the hackers have on you? Why were you about to shit yourself in that video


----------



## MindlessWork (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What do the hackers have on you? Why were you about to shit yourself in that video


No criminal activity they will find. Just my name and address


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> No criminal activity they will find. Just my name and address


🧐


----------



## corn pop (Aug 26, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> No criminal activity they will find. Just my name and address


ROBERT.... please settle down OK???

mercedes wouldnt like seeing you angry


----------



## MindlessWork (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> robert, i mean @MindlessWork, you have been online multiple times but have not explained yourself to the good people of this forum....
> 
> don't make us....


What is there to explain?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> ROBERT.... please settle down OK???
> 
> mercedes wouldnt like seeing you angry


HOLY



FUCKING



SHIT




A twitter profile. Incredible.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you going to actually post something of relevance?


only fools play their trump card so easily....


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

Fuck you two are boring the shit out of me. Either spill it or shut up about it. Your like two lovers where one is pissed and trying to get revenge on the other


corn pop said:


> ROBERT.... please settle down OK???
> 
> mercedes wouldnt like seeing you angry





MindlessWork said:


> What is there to explain?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> only fools play their trump card so easily....


Nah you just don’t have shit of any relevance. Maybe something embarrassing like the pics you stole but you’re just prolonging nothing for attention


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

I think @corn pop is just mad because mindless wouldn’t let him fuck him and suck on his old man tits


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think @corn pop is just mad because mindless wouldn’t let him fuck him and suck on his old man tits


That makes a lot of sense actually. 🤔


----------



## corn pop (Aug 26, 2022)

robert, i have some things to do, but say hello to taylor, mark, mercedes and the others.

enjoy your rest for now mindless.

by the way i had never heard of @concentric email adresses before i met you.....


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think @corn pop is just mad because mindless wouldn’t let him fuck him and suck on his old man tits



Well if you do switch the first letters of his username it is porn cop. Coincidence? No says I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> robert, i have some things to do, but say hello to taylor, mark, mercedes and the others.
> 
> enjoy your rest for now mindless.


Are those the names of family members?

If so, fuck off back to whatever dumpster you crawled out of, you worthless piece of shit.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Are those the names of family members?
> 
> If so, fuck off back to whatever dumpster you crawled out of, you worthless piece of shit.


no just associates of his


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> no just associates of his



Mercedes sounds fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> no just associates of his


Lol @MindlessWork associates like its his criminal enterprise or something.
Sounds like you just have a dox card to me.  I don't know what he did to you but damn bro you really need to move on to more productive things.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 26, 2022)

This is doxxing. 
I'm mentioning it becuase nobody else has yet.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

This sounds like another stupid ploy by @MindlessWork to garner sympathy. We all know this is what he does. Please don’t stick up for him. That’s what he wants. Remain neutral, whatever but don’t rally around the retard. How gives a fuck.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> no just associates of his


oh, okay.

Gotcha.








Fuck off back to whatever dumpster you crawled out of, you worthless piece of shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> This is doxxing.
> I'm mentioning it becuase nobody else has yet.



Not if it’s @MindlessWork being an idiot. 

And mindless should be the one bitching about “doxxing”. The fact that he isn’t, speaks loudly to me.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Mercedes sounds fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we have everything we need from roberts gmail and his google drive and other things, those were treasure chests indeed.

it gets far deeper than this....

robert, i mean mindlesswork. goodnight, i have other things to do now.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

Everyone should just move along and ignore. Fuck MindlessWork and his bullshit. He’s not even relevant on this forum. 

Ignore him and his stupid alt handles and he’ll take his drama away with him. 

This is repetitive behavior for him. Anyone on the forums for a while sees this over and over and over.


----------



## corn pop (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Not if it’s @MindlessWork being an idiot.
> 
> And mindless should be the one bitching about “doxxing”. The fact that he isn’t, speaks loudly to me.


brother, like i said i would come back with more... we are just slowly feeding information out at this moment, simply the tip of the iceberg.

you know how cats like to play with birds before..... you know.

edit: pic removed... ROBERT, explain........


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> brother, like i said i would come back with more... we are just slowly feeding information out at this moment, simply the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> you know how cats like to play with birds before..... you know.
> 
> edit: pic removed... ROBERT, explain........



Yea. This is just too weird to give a fuck about. Sorry @MindlessWork is too irrelevant for anyone here to care about. You’ll get no interest and @MindlessWork will get zero sympathy. 

This thread is boring.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. This is just too weird to give a fuck about. Sorry @MindlessWork is too irrelevant for anyone here to care about. You’ll get no interest and @MindlessWork will get zero sympathy.
> 
> This thread is boring.


did he post another pic and then remove it?
If this is mindless that is truly mental. Talk about multiple personalities.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> brother, like i said i would come back with more... we are just slowly feeding information out at this moment, simply the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> you know how cats like to play with birds before..... you know.
> 
> edit: pic removed... ROBERT, explain........


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> did he post another pic and then remove it?
> If this is mindless that is truly mental. Talk about multiple personalities.



🤷‍♂️ I don’t know what he posted. It’s all really stupid though. I hate @MindlessWork but that’s only because he’s a poseur that doesn’t belong with the rest of us. So what that there’s drama about him? Why the fuck should any of us care. Mindless doesn’t belong here and the rest of this doesn’t belong here. If the sock puppet did stupid shit, it doesn’t concern us one way or the other. 

This @Cornpop guy appears intent on dragging this out for some reason which leads me to believe it’s weirdo mindless doing stuff to savor his moment of relevancy. 

And here’s what I definitely know, and you as well as others will know too, if we “rally” in support of Mindless, he’ll use that as an opportunity to post here again. He does this shit to feel wanted. To feel part of the group. I’m not letting that happen. This place is way better w/o him here.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 26, 2022)

"edit: pic removed... ROBERT, explain........"

So why even edit your post and insert that?  Ohhh.. the showmanship is so exciting... not.

What a damned weirdo.

Assuming you are actually a separate person, you have names, addresses, emails, etc.  You know this is available on many personal info sites like nuwber.com and shit.  And it's easy enough to cross reference that to social media and pick other things up.  This isn't making sense and sounds more and more like it's all fabrication by one person.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm sticking with he's an angry gay lover. So who is the bottom bitch? That's truly the most important question we need answer here.


----------



## iGone (Aug 26, 2022)

@corn pop you're just as useless and autistic as mindless, god fucking damn dude.
go back to the dumpster of a cunt you fell out of and have a late term abortion.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> brother, like i said i would come back with more... we are just slowly feeding information out at this moment, simply the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> you know how cats like to play with birds before..... you know.
> 
> edit: pic removed... ROBERT, explain........


Dude shut the fuck up. You're an annoying piece of shit


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

I’m with BBBG I think this cornpop is mindless


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Think about it, honestly who really would ever care about mindless this much


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Bodybuilding Misc 10+ years ago.


Wait .... hold up ,,, time out .... that mother fuckers been doing this for over 10 years and still looks like a bag of smashed assholes ?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m with BBBG I think this cornpop is mindless



i'm going to put my vote in as no. Simply because MW has created alt handles on several boards before and is always figured out due to his inability to appear as anyone but himself.

Unless he got someone to post for him under the corn pops account none of what i've read so far screams MW like all of his alt accounts did.

IF indeed it isn't him, there's actually someone out there, maybe several of them, that are waging war against a senior citizen on a steroid forum.

The gayest wars aren't fought on the battlefield.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i'm going to put my vote in as no. Simply because MW has created alt handles on several boards before and is always figured out due to his inability to appear as anyone but himself.
> 
> Unless he got someone to post for him under the corn pops account none of what i've read so far screams MW like all of his alt accounts did.
> 
> ...



You think Mindless would be posting here if someone was waging war? That’s a situation where he would hide and watch.


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)

corn pop said:


> brother, like i said i would come back with more... we are just slowly feeding information out at this moment, simply the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> you know how cats like to play with birds before..... you know.
> 
> edit: pic removed... ROBERT, explain........


Banned for doxxing.... And boring us.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You think Mindless would be posting here if someone was waging war? That’s a situation where he would hide and watch.



Maybe he has nothing to lose or nothing to hide?
Everyone that's seen MW knows how he talks, Corn Pops is drastically different.

i get a 15-20 year old vibe from this guy's writing style. An overly dramatic kid with nothing better to do with his summer vacation.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> Banned for doxxing.... And boring us.



Can you just ban Mindless too and all these issues would go away. Seems more efficient. 

I do not think he’s ever contributed anything of value so rule 8?


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Can you just ban Mindless too and all these issues would go away. Seems more efficient.
> 
> I do not think he’s ever contributed anything of value so rule 8?


I don't think Mindless qualifies for Rule #8  ,,, he's not very kick ass.

Lets be honest , if any of us are around mindless when a zombie apocalypse does break out , we know whos getting tripped.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> Wait .... hold up ,,, time out .... that mother fuckers been doing this for over 10 years and still looks like a bag of smashed assholes ?
> View attachment 26742


I think its closer to 20 or 30 years


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> Wait .... hold up ,,, time out .... that mother fuckers been doing this for over 10 years and still looks like a bag of smashed assholes ?
> View attachment 26742


That's how long I've been around and I'm much younger, he's probably been at it way longer.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 26, 2022)

Just checked, he joined Misc in 2008.


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Just checked, he joined Misc in 2008.


Wow man ! If there was an award for longest running internet troll ,, he would finally be the best at something.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> Wow man ! If there was an award for longest running internet troll ,, he would finally be the best at something.


I do get @BigBaldBeardGuy's point but still wonder if this cuntpoof guy is really him.
My impression was Mindless really almost seems to feed off the negative attention or at the very least he rarely tries to defend himself and he does always come off as a victim.

I think most normal people would get tired of being harassed or feeling like they don't fit in and move to something else. Either that or fight fire with fire.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 26, 2022)

This kind of reminds me of a bullying talk I had with my nephew. Dude in HS was way bigger than everyone else but he was a very anxious kid and scared to socialize and be around people because of what they said or might say.

Even in HS, I didn't give a fuck who you were, how big you were or anything. I never let anyone intimidate me. I told him dude, ok, they may say something like you are fat, so what?  Pick out their most obvious flaw and hit them with it 20X a day till they beg for mercy. Just every day and every time you see them, point it out. Who gives a fuck what they think, no one is perfect.  Also, no one is going to beat up my nephew cuz he could just put his weight on them and win.

I dont know man. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I do get @BigBaldBeardGuy's point but still wonder if this cuntpoof guy is really him.
> My impression was Mindless really almost seems to feed off the negative attention or at the very least he rarely tries to defend himself and he does always come off as a victim.
> 
> I think most normal people would get tired of being harassed or feeling like they don't fit in and move to something else. Either that or fight fire with fire.


Yeah at some point it's gota be a weird thrill right if ya do it this long ? Learn to crave negative attention cus that's all you've ever gotten I guess 

 .... fuck i dont wanna go feeling sad for this mutt LOL cut that out !!


----------



## YaleseLing33 (Aug 26, 2022)

YaleseLing33 said:


> My father was a fitness trainer throughout his life. Even after he turned 60, he didn't give it up and continued to train and coach in the gym.


Last year he got seriously ill with covid.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 26, 2022)

YaleseLing33 said:


> Last year he got seriously ill with covid.



You... just replied to yourself?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

YaleseLing33 said:


> Last year he got seriously ill with covid.


Did he died?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

YaleseLing33 said:


> Last year he got seriously ill with covid.


Well good for him


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 26, 2022)

This thread just beat out Skullcrusher’s log for dumbest thread on the forum.

We have reached absolute retard.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Not if it’s @MindlessWork being an idiot.
> 
> And mindless should be the one bitching about “doxxing”. The fact that he isn’t, speaks loudly to me.


I'm just calling it how I see it. I think doxxing is wrong unless theres a really good reason for it. 

This whole thing is weird. But, not gonna lie, i was interested to see what kind of story cornpop was going to cook up for us. I'm sure we havent seen the last of him.

Gotta have my pops!


----------



## Enforcer (Aug 27, 2022)

Publicly disclosing someone's personal information: Please respect the confidentiality and anonymity of each member. Disclosing someone's personal information, unless the person is a confirmed scammer or reverse scammer, could be grounds for a permanent ban. By "confirmed" that means you have obtained permission from the Admin or a Mod before posting this information.


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 27, 2022)

Oh NO!!!  Not a permanent ban!!  How will life go on for those sad individuals??


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Also, no one is going to beat up my nephew cuz he could just put his weight on them and win.
> 
> I dont know man. 🤷‍♂️


Nah, big, fat, mentally weak losers get destroyed all the time by smaller/tougher kids.

Delusion


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 27, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> Nah, big, fat, mentally weak losers get destroyed all the time by smaller/tougher kids.
> 
> Delusion


So you're admitting to be a weak little bitch. All you've got is your keyboard. Go somewhere else loser. 
Maybe go buy yourself a life


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> So you're admitting to be a weak little bitch. All you've got is your keyboard. Go somewhere else loser.
> Maybe go buy yourself a life


Wow, another tough guy. Gee, youre scary, LOL.  Saw your embarrassing lifting videos, hilarious...


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> So you're admitting to be a weak little bitch. All you've got is your keyboard. Go somewhere else loser.
> Maybe go buy yourself a life


Also, why interject yourself into a point that you are not part of? Sort of like your Mom (the tranny w/ the huge c0ck) at her glory-hole gagger-night?  Glazed over like your arse on an average night. Stop fukking yur tranny Mom, and get to work... Her shit-cavity that you fell out of, needs some stitches..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 27, 2022)

Aww that was cute. Did you write that yourself?


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 27, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> Also, why interject yourself into a point that you are not part of? Sort of like your Mom (the tranny w/ the huge c0ck) at her glory-hole gagger-night?  Glazed over like your arse on an average night. Stop fukking yur tranny Mom, and get to work... Her shit-cavity that you fell out of, needs some stitches..


Is that a favorite genre for your? That's a lot and detail which makes a guy wonder what kind of relationship you have with your mother. 🤔🤔😆 I'm guess very close. 🍆💦


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 27, 2022)

These new trolls just plain suck. No originality.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

@Iron-Dink should read the rules. I foresee a ban being handed down.


----------



## Yano (Aug 27, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> Also, why interject yourself into a point that you are not part of? Sort of like your Mom (the tranny w/ the huge c0ck) at her glory-hole gagger-night?  Glazed over like your arse on an average night. Stop fukking yur tranny Mom, and get to work... Her shit-cavity that you fell out of, needs some stitches..


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 27, 2022)

Good  job at waking the Enforcer, Mindless.  The Old Ones are better left to slumber.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 27, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> Nah, big, fat, mentally weak losers get destroyed all the time by smaller/tougher kids.
> 
> Delusion


Well, no one anywhere has ever been beat up by you now have they you little psycho stalker freak?


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

Pump iron said:


> well looks like ****  has quit this forum.... good. its so much better without you @MindlessWork  FUCK YOU, just fuck you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you trying to accomplish?
All of this stalking of mindless is doing nothing but making it painstakingly obvious that you have some unnatural obsession with him. Did he not suck you off and you're offended you're too fat or frail for even little ol' MW?

If y'all have something worthwhile to substantiate all of the unnecessary doxing, post it. Otherwise this means nothing.
Everyone knows his name and location at this point and Christ has for a few years now.

You're fucking pathetic.

This is NOT sticking up for mindless as an individual, doxing is fucking pathetic scum behavior unless you have infallible proof that justifies it, which has not happened.

@CJ @Send0 more ban hammer fodder


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 29, 2022)

The thing is this guy never had anything that some dedicated Googling wouldn't ferret out.  Big fuckin' deal they got what I guess is an image of an apartment complex.  Easy information to find.  Probably a street view or an image off the property's web site.  They really didn't have shit but a cum-encrusted keyboard.  Hackers.... yea.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 29, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> You... just replied to yourself?



Takin' a page outta my book...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Lets not lose sight of the important takeaway: MindlessWork won't be back here with his bullshit!

So in the end, I think it all works out.


----------



## YaleseLing33 (Sep 12, 2022)

My father was a fitness trainer throughout his life. Even after he turned 60, he didn't give it up and continued to train and coach in the gym. Last year he got seriously ill with covid. He needed artificial respiration, and no one believed he would recover, but he did! It took about six months after his recovery before he returned to the gym. He was having serious problems with training, and some types of memory were not as good as they used to be. He doesn't remember trivial exercises. I worry about him. Do you have any memory problems, and how do they affect your training?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 12, 2022)

YaleseLing33 said:


> My father was a fitness trainer throughout his life. Even after he turned 60, he didn't give it up and continued to train and coach in the gym. Last year he got seriously ill with covid. He needed artificial respiration, and no one believed he would recover, but he did! It took about six months after his recovery before he returned to the gym. He was having serious problems with training, and some types of memory were not as good as they used to be. He doesn't remember trivial exercises. I worry about him. Do you have any memory problems, and how do they affect your training?



Thanks for contributing such valuable insight and experience.  You are appreciated.


----------



## CJ (Sep 12, 2022)

YaleseLing33 said:


> My father was a fitness trainer throughout his life. Even after he turned 60, he didn't give it up and continued to train and coach in the gym. Last year he got seriously ill with covid. He needed artificial respiration, and no one believed he would recover, but he did! It took about six months after his recovery before he returned to the gym. He was having serious problems with training, and some types of memory were not as good as they used to be. He doesn't remember trivial exercises. I worry about him. Do you have any memory problems, and how do they affect your training?


Don't post links in your replies. We don't know you, we don't trust new guy's links.


----------

